# My medical condition finally got the best of me.



## Xuphor (Jul 7, 2013)

> *Part 2 of the Xuphor Saga*
> *Part 3 of the Xuphor Saga*
> *Xuphor Saga Debrief*


 
*Please note: This is a serious thread. If I was joking, I'd have posted this in EoF.*

*Major update:*
Ok, big/great news. I have listened to everyone telling me to accept donations, and recently on AIM someone very interesting contacted me.
While I cannot go into details how yet, I can tell you that the lung transplant's financial problems are no longer a problem thanks to a celebrity-status person who is also apparently a member of GBATemp. He agreed to remain forever anonymous to everyone except me (only his RL name, not even I know his GBATemp name. It could be The Catboy, p1ngpong, Costello, Gahars, or someone I've never heard of.) This is to prevent mass media coverage or the like (which I will NEVER want, nor ever agree to, I would sooner die than have mass media coverage about my medical stuff). While this is great news, there still is the *HUGE* problem of the fact that there is not a donor/donors yet, so it's still not possible for me to do the surgery, and might not ever be before I die.

Also, as I know people will ask me stuff, I'll say these points up front:
1 - Yes, I am sure this person is who they claim to be. They gave me undisputable proof.
2 - Because I know this person is who they claim to be, the amount of money is probably a very small amount to them. Maybe equal to like $5 to the common person.
3 - They have apparently known/seen me for *5 years* on GBATemp, and they "will happily pay for what the USA refuses to fix me". I'm guessing they aren't big on USA government.
4 - Anyone who tries to guess who this person is I will refuse to answer. If you guess spot on right, way way off, or in between, my answer will always be this to guesses: "I will not answer".

*Now, again, I need to stress this a lot:* while the finances can be taken care of, I have no donor/donors yet, so there is still no guarantee of my living. Since I am now able to pay however, I have been put on the donation needed list, and since I have a very short time left, I am "near the top, but not at the top" of the list. Also, even if I get the surgery, there is no guarantee I'll live through it. It's an extremely invasive surgery, afterall.

Thank you for all your support GBATemp, and thanks a lot to you, whatever your GBATemp username is. I know you'll see this, and if I get a donor/donors, I'll call you again.

*Major Update 2:*
v.v I can't beleive I forgot to mention this in my last message..... must have been insanely tired....

Anyway, I'm all packed up now, and my sister will be driving me to the hospital (a good 2 hours away). I will be spending the rest of my days either until a donor is found or until I die in the hospital. If you're wondering why, because
1) - It's better for me anyway to be in a hospital right now.
2) - If a donor is found, every second delay counts. If/when a donor is found, I will already be in the hospital, thus increasing the odds that everything will go smoothly by a ton.
3) - Keep in mind that this is the hospital with the incredibly poor/spotty internet, so I might not be around to post for a while.
4) - I've changed it to where my sister will keep everyone updated herself, but still check in with p1ngpong to verify it's her. Also, she'll be using what I think was my first avatar on this website, before that fennec thing, and before I even started posting much at all. It's the avatar I've always used when first joining a website, and it's not an easy picture to find. I figure that will also help identify her. No clue what her signature will be, or if she'll even use one.

See all you folks later, I'm sure. Tomorrow I'll walk around the hospital (if allowed to) and try to find some place with an internet signal. If you don't hear from me, at least my sister will keep all you updated on status/donors/if-I-get-the-surgery/surgery-recovery/anything else revelant.


Spoiler: Original



As many of you know, I have Cystic Fibrosis. As some of you know, it has not been under good control for the past couple of years. My CF has gotten to the point I need a full on double lung transplant, but I lack to money to pay for what the insurance won't pay for (a TOOOON of money, but still less than the insurance would pay for. So much that I wouldn't be able to afford a single monthly bill on it if I were to split it into payment plans). Because I cannot do the vital surgery, it's estimated that I will not live past August, with August 25th (my birthday, ironically) being the projected last day I'll live. If I do live that long however, I'd be forced into a ventilator in a hospital to breath well before that date. I know for a fact I'll die, there is just no way around it as *I will not accept any charity**, it just too much money.* I found out about this whole thing late March, but didn't even really believe it until maybe late April. Not counting real-life people that know me, there is only one person on GBATemp that I have told about this to in mid-late June, but I do not know if that member wishes to be known or unknown, so I will leave it up to that person if they wish to make themself known.

I was honestly hesitant of making a post about this or not, but decided it'd be for the best to post a message similar to this on all the forums I frequent a lot (GBATemp and one other one). It should also be noted that whenever my condition gets where I can't live in my house anymore (I'm currently on several various home IV fluids just to keep me home), I will be going back to the hospital, which has terrible internet coverage and plenty of dead zones. I do not know yet when that will be, but once it happens, it's highly likely my posting activity will diminish to maybe once every 3 or so days at the most. Not only because of the spotty internet, but also because well.... I'll be struggling to breath every second, and frankly won't feel like browsing the internet anymore.

...

*EDIT 2*:





> maybe setting up a small fundraiser with a donations thing on the front page to maybe let members donate to Xuphor so she have enough funds to fulfill that last wish? I dunno, maybe money to let her buy that one cool thing she's always wanted, or go to that one incredible place? To me, that would feel like the best gift, being gifted by the community shes come to love.


Thanks for the offer/thinking of this, but I would refuse it. Not only because that's still a type of charity, but mostly because I wouldn't be able to enjoy a lavish gift. I'm unable to go anywhere fun due to the already severe state of my CF, as I'd need a nebulizer treatment every ~4 hours, day and night (as you can guess, I'm not getting any real sleep), ontop of a 24/7 IV fluid infusion of various medicines that the doctors quite eloquently refer to as a "cocktail of drugs". Even if I were to accept any such a gift, I would not be able to enjoy it.

*EDIT 3*: A lot of various people are saying more about kickstarters, getting a state celebrity to help me, etc. Please, no one try to give me any sort of monetary support, be it money itself, contacting famous people to help me, or anything like that. I will simply refuse to accept it. All you people suggesting such as that are trying to be helpful/nice, but I really do not want to do that. I do not want to become a famous person by way of a celebrity paying for a sick person's recovery or the like. I do not want to be known be every part of GBATemp because of a Kickstarter to keep me alive. I really do not like that, and do not want it at all. I appreciate all your concerns, but do not do anything like that. Even if one of you does something like this without telling me, then give me the money once it's there, I will still refuse. It's not just because it's a ton of money, but it's also because *I really do not wish to be remembered* on the news/around town/on GBATemp *as the person/member that only lived because of a generous donation*, either by a celebrity or a kickstarter thing.

*If you're the type of person that that feels you must help me for some reason, then the only thing I would even think of accepting are things that have no monetary value at all. I don't know of anything like that off hand, but any type of thing that has monetary value directly or indirectly, I will simply refuse, even if the monetary thing is already gathered.*

*Edit 4*: Just wanting to update:
I'm still in the same state as I was when I made the OP. I've arranged it so when something major happens (thrown in hospital for my last few days, my actual death, and anything else of magnitude), my sister will make a new account here and PM p1ngpong. I'll PM p1ngpong for how to verify it's really her, and not some prankster. Once he's sure it's her, she'll share the information of magnitude with him, and he'll post the update.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey guys, I have been talking with Xuphor over the last couple of weeks about her predicament and how to best handle the posting of this incredibly sad news. Unsure about what course we should take ultimately we decided it was best that she just come out with it straight in a GOTC thread instead of a blog. This way we could be certain everyone who knows xuphor is informed that sadly she has not got long left and is gravely ill, and that everyone's thoughts and prayers can be with her and her friends and family during this difficult time.

I consider Xuphors sharing of this news here an act of supreme bravery and as an administrator here I am very moved and proud to know she considers GBAtemp a place dear enough in her heart to spend her final days on. I am confident that in times like this our great community can gather together and shed away any petty differences and prejudices they may have and unite as one in solidarity.

Mortality is a thing we rarely have to think of here on GBAtemp, we have a young userbase which rarely needs to dwell on such a subject. In this thread I hope to see a maturity displayed beyond the years of even our youngest members, with respectful and sensitive posts. We are a community after all and it is these very real moments which define us as a community. It is in times like this that we realize that we are not dealing with mere avatars and anonymous figures behind an internet connection, but real people. Real human beings who lead real lives and suffer the same real struggles and pain which you do in your lives outside of this forum.

So make me proud GBAtemp, the only button I want to press under posts for the remainder of this thread is the like button, not the delete button. Because this is the time when we show that we are a true community, filled with compassionate mature people whose integrity as a group is the envy of other communities and an example to them all. And I dearly hope that this thread will be a supreme example of that fact.

Thanks guys.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll miss you Xuph :c

Dunno what else to say :c


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2013)

I cannot express the sadness and anger I feel that you unable to have a life saving procedure because you lack the finances to pay for it.

I offer my best wishes to you and your loved ones. I hope you find some sort of miracle whether it be financial or medical.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 7, 2013)

I never really got to know you, but I have seen you post a little here and there...

I know we'll all miss you, and I hope by some miracle that you'll live past August.  I wish you the best of luck- it's always sad to see a longtime/well known member leave. 

Best of luck to you- I'm sure you'll need it. Take care.


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow, this came out of the blue.

I did know about your CF Xuphor, but not to the extent it has reached.

I, and i'm sure i can speak for all Tempers that know you, will miss you.

So hard to find the right words with this kind of news, i just wish you all the best and feel so sad that this has to happen to you.

Take care Xuphor, you will be missed.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 7, 2013)

This is the saddest thing ive heard in a long time... really puts things in perspective. Much respect to you in this life and the next.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 7, 2013)

That's sad  It's the first time i learn a fellow Temper will die soon. It's sad as well that you cannot afford the surgery that would let you live longer, you would need a miracle to live past August. One thing for sure Xuph, everyone will miss you here.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (Jul 7, 2013)

There was a lad in my college IT class this past year that had the same condition as you. He gave us a sort of presentation of what he has to go through just to be able to live and it's really sad. It makes you reflect on how unlucky some people are in life and how hard their lives must be compared to your own. August 25th is my birthday aswell. Keep trying to enjoy your life to the fullest. Kind regards.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 7, 2013)

I will pray for you, miracles do happen you know.

See you around on the temp


----------



## ilman (Jul 7, 2013)

Aww, very sad news. Let's pray that a miracle happens. Will miss ya'.


----------



## signz (Jul 7, 2013)

God damn. While I don't know you all that well, reading this made me really sad - even got tears in my eyes (yeah, I'm kinda emotional).
First a dear friend 3 weeks ago because of fucking cancer (some people here might have known him, Moggy from DS-Scene) and now/soon you.. Life's just not fair!
I'm really sorry to hear this and hope you can make the best of your time left. I remember you mentioning that you have CF a couple years ago (I think) but was kinda hoping for it to end well, definitely not like this.


----------



## Deleted member 319809 (Jul 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> I cannot express the sadness and anger I feel that you unable to have a life saving procedure because you lack the finances to pay for it.
> 
> I offer my best wishes to you and your loved ones. I hope you find some sort of miracle whether it be financial or medical.


 
Without wanting to make this thread into a "USA healthcare system sucks" thread, I must say that I agree with you there. Not knowing myself what cystic fibrosis consists of, the description in Xuphor's opening post is certainly not encouraging, and needing *two* healthy organs to be available at the right time *as well as* the money to get them replaced are two separate but equally daunting tasks, the latter of which would not be daunting in a lot of other countries.

Xuphor: Family, friends and related charities may assist you in these times. If you think you are already prepared for your death and do not want to take away from others what you think you don't deserve, or just don't want (i.e. charity money), then that's your choice. But don't refuse what you're given if you're given anything, unless you really feel this way about your condition.

I do not know you very well, having only seen a few of your posts in the Edge of the Forum, so I can't give you a more personal goodbye. Do enjoy your life as you see fit before you become too weak to live it fully. That's all I can really say.


----------



## chyyran (Jul 7, 2013)

I am so sorry.. I don't know what to say. I do hope that somehow, something will happen that will keep you breathing, a miracle. 
I can't begin to imagine what you must be going through right now, knowing that you will die very soon, I pray that you will live long past August. 

We'll miss you.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 7, 2013)

Damn that's harsh, my thoughts and prays are with you and your loved ones right now


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

It's ridiculous that we live in a world where a doctor can't save a patient because _"the insurance doesn't cover it"_, this is really sad news.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 7, 2013)

Awww Xuphor!  I had no idea that you were going through this, and I hope that in the remaining time you have left you are able to find peace and happiness. You and your family are in my prayers. 

p1ngpong: 

Hey I know that Xuphor isn't necessarily taking charities, but instead of that, would the GBAtemp staff run the idea of maybe setting up a small fundraiser with a donations thing on the front page to maybe let members donate to  Xuphor so she have enough funds to fulfill that last wish? I dunno, maybe money to let her buy that one cool thing she's always wanted, or go to that one incredible place? To me, that would feel like the best gift, being gifted by the community shes come to love.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2013)

Words cannot express the indescribable sadness I feel. I admit that while I don't know you very well, rest assured that there are many people out there who care about you and pray for a miracle. Mortality is indeed a frail thing and is something that we must take into account. If you ever need a sounding board, by all means, we are all willing to let you vent as you see fit, myself included. We are all with you, and are in this together.


----------



## LinkFan16 (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't know you at all, although I might have seen you around GBATemp once or twice, still you have my greatest respect for stepping into the open with such a personal message. And reading your words made me think about my own life - or to be more precise - it made me question the way I live my own life. Every day we get to live is a gift - even those very bad days that one wants to put away and forget about. The way you seem to have accepted what is to come - I don't know if I could look at it that way if I were to die in a bit more than a month. So once again, you have my respect and my best wishes are with you.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 7, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> maybe setting up a small fundraiser with a donations thing on the front page to maybe let members donate to Xuphor so she have enough funds to fulfill that last wish? I dunno, maybe money to let her buy that one cool thing she's always wanted, or go to that one incredible place? To me, that would feel like the best gift, being gifted by the community shes come to love.


Thanks for the offer/thinking of this, but I would refuse it. Not only because that's still a type of charity, but mostly because I wouldn't be able to enjoy a lavish gift. I'm unable to go anywhere fun due to the already severe state of my CF, as I'd need a nebulizer treatment every ~4 hours, day and night (as you can guess, I'm not getting any real sleep), ontop of a 24/7 IV fluid infusion of various medicines that the doctors quite eloquently refer to as a "cocktail of drugs". Even if I were to accept any such a gift, I would not be able to enjoy it. Personally, I'm just glad that I'll be able to participate in the betas for FFXIV:ARR. Once the servers are open (next time it shoudl be open for a couple of weeks in a row), I'm spending a lot of time in that virtual world, having a blast.

EDIT: Added contact information for things I'm still online in in my OP, including FFXIV:ARR, should anyone want to contact me outside of GBATemp.

p1ngpong


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Xuphor, i am really sorry for your condition, it is very moving you chose to share your fate with us.. You are in my prayers, please be surrounded with all the care and love you can until you have to leave.. Bless you, dear, you are so proud.


----------



## Xenirina (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, I never got to know you, and it seems I never will.
I pray for you, your family, and anyone you may have touched in your life.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 7, 2013)

My prayers go out to you and your family. If you ever change your mind regarding donations, I would definitely be willing to chip in some money.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 7, 2013)

Its makes me angry to see people die because they cant afford life saving operations. It drives me crazy.
How the hell do you put a price tag on someone's life. 
Free Healthcare is a blessing, one that countries should damn well consider.

My feelings go out to you Xuphor, it may not mean much but i'll pray for you.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2013)

Xuphor, reading this gave tears to my eyes. I will pray for your health, I will miss you. I want to say that I am completely sorry for the mean behavior I have given towards you, I was not aware of this, that you are facing. I really have guilt and shakes in my legs, and I am really sad hearing this. May God keep you happy for the time you have left, and hope for a miracle to occur.
Towards your family, my love and prayers are with them, and just hold on there.
Xuphor, I need to conclude by saying, I love you.


----------



## ars25 (Jul 8, 2013)

Xuphor  all I could say is I hope you and your family enjoy the time you guys have with each other.


----------



## Flame (Jul 8, 2013)

wow, i looked at your post for about ten minutes, before it actually sinked in. because it sometimes feels like a robot is posting in an Internet forum and not a human being. and know to think that a person who you've know for awhile will pass aways is very sad.  

America the richest country on earth, can not help one of its people. this angers me so much.  

im not a praying man, but if this doesnt get a pray from me than im not much of a good human being. so my prays are with you.


----------



## macmanhigh (Jul 8, 2013)

Damn this made me choke up reading it.......

Ill i can say tho i've never really talked to U here on the Forum is Ur time here on Earth was not wasted.U are a Blessing to your Family,Friends and even Enemies if U had any and should Appreciate everything U have Shared and Experienced in your Lifetime Know that U are Forever instilled in the Minds of any one U have ever Met or Aquainted yourself with cause whut stays with us is Always in our Hearst and Minds.Bless U and Yours in every Waking Moment that is Given upon Us.The world is a Better Place with U having been in It.

My Prayers & Blessings to U and Ur Family


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 8, 2013)

This is not the kind of thread you normally see in a forum like this one. It clearly shows how brave you are to open up with everyone about this difficult time in your life. You've earned my respect, and the respect of the entire Temp.
If it serves of any consolation, know that you're in the prayers of everyone around here.

All I can say is: keep close your family, friends, all those you love ...
... and play your favorite game! I'm sure that, for a gamer like you, it's the best thing to do


----------



## broitsak (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my...Xuphor, I am sorry to hear that. I didn't know you all too well, but I know you were a great member. You're well known on the temp and it's hard to let somebody like you go. Reading this thread really hurts, I'm not even sure what to say. You're quite brave, creating this thread.

Best of luck to you and your family, I will definitely miss you


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

my prayers go out to you Xuphor


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow... It felt like my heart just dropped all the way into my feet when I read this. My prayers go out to you and your family at this time.

I don't know if this will help, but I know if you were to write letters to some people, they would be able to provide some assistance with your situation, maybe a politician, Oprah, Ellen, etc. It's just a suggestion. At least have your parents help give this a try.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2013)

The pain I feel for you is excruciating, I am literally on the verge of tears right now. I know people who are suffering from the same disease and go through the same hellish experience you are going through, but you are strong. You are brave for sharing your feelings and being open about it. You have the love and respect of everyone on this forum.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 8, 2013)

Xuphor, I came back from going out with my family, to a restaurant. I didn't eat, I was just thinking of you, I got tears in my eyes. Please contact someone like Dr. Phil, Ellen, or anyone famous who can help you.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 8, 2013)

I am deeply sad about this and also honored that you feel safe enough share this with us. We are going to miss you greatly. You are a very dear member and honestly I am proud to have known you and called you a friend. Even if we didn't always talk, I looked to you as a friend and will always look to you as one.
We are all going to miss you.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 8, 2013)

jonesman99 said:


> Wow... It felt like my heart just dropped all the way into my feet when I read this. My prayers go out to you and your family at this time.
> 
> I don't know if this will help, but I know if you were to write letters to some people, they would be able to provide some assistance with your situation, maybe a politician, Oprah, Ellen, etc. It's just a suggestion. At least have your parents help give this a try.


Maybe some famous person that live on her State? (as you said, a politician, or actor, artist, etc).. ..if it's someone that uses internet for communication (aka Twitter and Facebook), people could help to send a organized/standardized message. ..it's not that bad of a idea..



And hi Xuphor.. reading your post, I got amazed by your courage when dealing with life itself. The way you don't give up of your plans, keep going no matter what and find all this ways to have fun over the internet and from games.. its a awesome example of overcoming ..it's a strong example of living. And for all of that, I sincerely thank you.

Have my digital hug, and I hope you also feel all the positive energy that comes from all the users posting here ...cause they all, me included, wish you _all_ the _best possible_  we all know how this forum can be important to you, and if someone posted on this thread, be sure that it was a way to show that he loves you.

Wish you the best life possible


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 8, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Xuphor, I came back from going out with my family, to a restaurant. I didn't eat, I was just thinking of you, I got tears in my eyes. Please contact someone like Dr. Phil, Ellen, or anyone famous who can help you.


 

Hi, this is a very good suggestion.. I am not rich or a surgery doctor but if i was i would help you out of good will, how less could a person in that position do so much more? Xuphor please don't under estimate the chain of humanity, of charity bounding us all together.. Seek all the help you can get, write to people who could potentially help you out of your critical condition, please do that while you can.. The stuggle for survival is our meaning and nature, you don't give up just yet! Please..


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 8, 2013)

I think that one of the best suggestions is to actually go to Reddit. And just wait one second and hear me out. That community is actually really good sometimes because I was actually reading a case of a terminally ill patient who had a final wish of being cryogenically frozen so that if a cure came out in the future she may have been able to live again. I think she posted on Reddit and achieved the $70000 price tag that was needed to successfully freeze her. A similar thing can happen to you, there are some good people out there willing to help. Please don't give up faith in humanity and think that you are asking too much!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 8, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> I think that one of the best suggestions is to actually go to Reddit. And just wait one second and hear me out. That community is actually really good sometimes because I was actually reading a case of a terminally ill patient who had a final wish of being cryogenically frozen so that if a cure came out in the future she may have been able to live again. I think she posted on Reddit and achieved the $70000 price tag that was needed to successfully freeze her. A similar thing can happen to you, there are some good people out there willing to help. Please don't give up faith in humanity and think that you are asking too much!


 

If not Reddit then KickStarter, Indiegogo, fiver, oprah, youtube, anyone really. You dont know what happens until you ask. I see stuff on youtube, the news, hell even the newspaper (when i happen to find one) about gravely ill people who asked for help and were greatly surprised by who responded. Hell, even if you dont raise enough, you could hopefully get enough to "extend" your time left so you can make sure you reach your next birthday or have fun with what little time left..

This is a vid that i always look back on when life gets put back in perspective for me. Its about a University professor who was told he didnt have long to live and how he achieved his childhood dreams while still fighting to the very end:


----------



## Devin (Jul 8, 2013)

Been sitting here trying to figure out what to type. Trying to wipe the tears from my keyboard. While many of us did not know you on a personal level, I think we can all agree that we're all connected here on the Temp. We wish you the best, whatever the outcome may be. If there's anything that I can do, feel free to hit that PM button.

Once I get back from my trip, I should have a little money left. If you're well enough, and still want your PS3 downgraded to play some games to past the time. I'll do it free of charge, and cover shipping just let me know.

Your body may not last forever, but your memories will last forever in those you've impacted. So once again, wish you the best.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2013)

The profound feelings of this thread are enough to make me want to cry even more, that's how powerful the chain of humanity is. We are all with you.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 8, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> I think that one of the best suggestions is to actually go to Reddit. And just wait one second and hear me out. That community is actually really good sometimes because I was actually reading a case of a terminally ill patient who had a final wish of being cryogenically frozen so that if a cure came out in the future she may have been able to live again. I think she posted on Reddit and achieved the $70000 price tag that was needed to successfully freeze her. A similar thing can happen to you, there are some good people out there willing to help. Please don't give up faith in humanity and think that you are asking too much!


 
I think she would not want to get the needed money with lots of donations due to the total amount needed (or that's what I understood).
But if some important people, maybe that are relevant on her State or not, can totally subsidize the Medical procedures ...than no usual donations would be needed.. ..as I said


Walker D said:


> Maybe some famous person that live on her State? (as you said, a politician, or actor, artist, etc).. ..if it's someone that uses internet for communication (aka Twitter and Facebook), people could help to send a organized/standardized message. ..it's not that bad of a idea..


But we're having similar thoughts here ...and for this kind of things, Reddit is good for sure
(I just ask for people to not start something like that without the approval from, lets say, p1ng or Xuphor herself ....but thinking/organising this things beforehand doesn't hurt)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 8, 2013)

I understand during your time here, that we never really saw eye to eye. But that's okay. We're both human with different views on things, and that's what makes us unique. I really don't know what to say. I don't know you all that well, but I still feel a connection as a fellow member of GBAtemp. It's surreal to say the least. I see the posts on this forum, and even as a Gmod, it's hard to actively realize that there are real people behind those usernames. Today is a jarring example of just that. I'm not a religious man, but I will pray that there is a life beyond this just to hold out a bit of hope that there is something more than this world waiting for you.  My thoughts are with you and your family. You will be remembered.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jul 8, 2013)

I think we can all agree that it sickens us to know a life can't be saved due to financial issues. What kind of world do we live in where in order to save a life money is required? I didn't know you personally but you're well known here and my thoughts are with you and your loved ones. Im sorry to say that I won't be praying because "god" has let us all down before at one point or another and will probably let us down once more. Again,Im sorry and best wishes to you. Hope you can enjoy the rest of your time on this earth and we should all do the same. Life is precious and short regardless of anyway you cut,slice or dice it so make everyday count. In the words of Ghandi "Whatever you do in life will be insignificant, but it is very important that you do it." Farewell.


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Jul 8, 2013)

This makes me hate the world we live in... But please, don't give up! It doesn't matter what the cost of the operation is, your life is worth *more*. Do not be afraid to accept charity! I guarantee if you seek help, help will be there.

In any case, best wishes...


----------



## K3N1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Never talked to you but hope you're leaded to a delightful direction, good luck.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 8, 2013)

Please, no one try to give me any sort of monetary support, be it money itself, contacting famous people to help me, or anything like that. I will simply refuse to accept it.
All you people suggesting such as that are trying to be helpful/nice, but I really do not want to do that. I do not want to become a famous person by way of a celebrity paying for a sick person's recovery or the like. I do not want to be known be every part of GBATemp because of a Kickstarter to keep me alive. I really do not like that, and do not want it at all.

So please, I appreciate all your concerns, but do not do anything like that. Even if one of you does something like this without telling me, then give me the money once it's there, I will still refuse. It's not just because it's a ton of money, but it's also because I really do not wish to be remembered on the news/around town/on GBATemp as the person/member that only lived because of a generous donation, either by a celebrity or a kickstarter thing.

If you're the type of person that that feels you must help me for some reason, then the only thing I would even think of accepting are things that have no monetary value at all. I don't know of anything like that off hand, but any type of thing that has monetary value directly or indirectly, I will simply refuse, even if the monetary thing is already gathered.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 8, 2013)

Fuck...

Xuphor, I never really got to know you on a semi-personal level like I have with a good handful of others on this forum.  I can't say I've always agreed with everything you say, sometimes to the point of annoyance, but the significance of that was out the window less than five minutes after it happened. It's the internet, we all have opinions, nobody agrees completely, and we move on with our lives.

I've recognized you as a name here since the day I joined, though, and that's what's always big to me.  People come, ask a question, and two days later they're gone for good. It's the long time members, people like you, that I am always glad to see around here, because regardless of who they may be, it's just another person who has joined and willfully made a commitment to this great family we call a forum.

And that said... knowing you personally or not, losing a family member is always a terrible thing.  I, and all of us here at this forum, we'll all feel it, some more than others... but I know that many of us here will not, nor can we comprehend the anxiety, stress, and sorrow that you and your family and friends are and will be going through in the coming weeks.

I know it's vain as hell to say... but try to hang in there... put up the good fight as long as it's worth fighting for.

I know you oppose the idea of a charity or fundraiser in your name, but please, if you do reconsider, I wish for you or any member here who reads this post to please PM me with the appropriate details so I can make a contribution should a fund be set up.  Otherwise, if there's anything you're looking for, some sort of toy, accessory, anything like that that you're interested in having to play around with or admire in the coming time, let me, and all of us here, know.  I'd love to help out however I can if there's anything you need or want.

In the mean time... _What a long, strange trip it's been..._

If the coming weeks play out the way you and the doctors expect them to... I'll see you on the flip side, some day. Take it easy, friend.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 8, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Please, no one try to give me any sort of monetary support, be it money itself, contacting famous people to help me, or anything like that. I will simply refuse to accept it.
> All you people suggesting such as that are trying to be helpful/nice, but I really do not want to do that. I do not want to become a famous person by way of a celebrity paying for a sick person's recovery or the like. I do not want to be known be every part of GBATemp because of a Kickstarter to keep me alive. I really do not like that, and do not want it at all.
> 
> So please, I appreciate all your concerns, but do not do anything like that. Even if one of you does something like this without telling me, then give me the money once it's there, I will still refuse. It's not just because it's a ton of money, but it's also because I really do not wish to be remembered on the news/around town/on GBATemp as the person/member that only lived because of a generous donation, either by a celebrity or a kickstarter thing.


 

Hi Xuphor, i do understand your feeling and this is one of the toughest thing to do for a man, and i guess a woman, to ask for help, to allow yourself being helped by others.. I talk from experience.

Truth is, it is not a weakness but a blessing to know you are one of us and that you are not alone and isolated in your trial, please consider helping hands are available, that life has no price and when i said before i admire you for being so proud, it is because of the dignity you have accepting your disease to the point of dying.. But please, you don't have to prove you are strong, you are already, don't be TOO proud to request and accept all the help you may get, there is no shame hanging on to life..

Do you know one of the first word babies learn is "thanks".. ? Thanks for this life, we born totally dependant of our parents and caretakers.. Growing up as adults don't change a thing, we will NEVER be able to return the favor of being alive and having been taken care of by others from birth till death. So.. Let us support each other as much as humanly possible.. Simply, with respect and kindness. Bless you furvert.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 8, 2013)

While we never really got along, as far as petty forum arguments go, it's horrible when anyone is in this situation, no matter what you think of them.

I'm not really good at writing sentimental, "feely" stuff, but I wish you well, and I am hoping for the best. I believe in miracles myself, so I pray that one will find its way to you.

Also, as far as receiving monetary help from other people goes...This is your life we're talking about.  It's not something to be humble about.  I could understand if this was something like getting help with rent, or something else, but this is the most important thing that has ever happened to you.

You'd be surprised at how generous people are if you gave them a chance.


----------



## Zorua (Jul 8, 2013)

I honestly don't know what to say. I do not personally know you, however, I'm deeply saddened to hear that a fellow GBAtemp member would be no more. The sheer thought of never seeing you post again is chilling, to say the least.

What makes it even worse is the fact that you can't live because the surgery's not very affordable. The health care system sucks so much. Lives are invaluable and putting a price tag on them is completely inhumane. Anyway, I wish you all the best and do hope that a miracle happens. My thoughts go out to your friends and family. Farewell.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 8, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I appreciate all your concerns, but do not do anything like that. I will still refuse. It's not just because it's a ton of money, but it's also because I really do not wish to be remembered on the news/around town/on GBATemp as the person/member that only lived because of a generous donation, either by a celebrity or a kickstarter thing.


Well ..asking for any kind of help always rises the chance that the helper will do it's part with the intention of getting attention (not something that can be intentionally avoided I guess..)

But this problem of intention from the said helper (with him wanting attention) is something that is his problem really ...he is the one that will have to rethink about it or be judged by society.

Now, asking for sincere help, is never something to be ashamed of. Its a humbleness exercise ...what is never a bad thing (it's actually more a way of personal growth than something bad to be remember about). -> I would only care about being remember about things that you actually did, like being strong and courageous enough to find help ...worrying about what people will think about the helpers involved and stuff would be a bit of a stretch, since this part of the equation is totally out of your control (and I think that most of the people that care to think before judging would remember you based on what you've done ....and not on some eventual popularity that the helpers involved gained) -> and that's the only judgement that matters (and the way I see, not a bad way to be remembered).


But don't worry much about my text  I'm sure nobody here will do anything against your wishes. If you don't want monetary support, then that way it'll be.

Hope you get stronger friend


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 8, 2013)

The only thing that tears me up more than your pending death is the fact that neither you nor I can pay for it. Everyone deserves a chance to live a full life, money be damned.

I really don't know you at all, but I'm so sad to hear this news. Regardless of what ends up happening, I do hope it ends with you in some form of peace and happiness, in this life or the next.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 8, 2013)

I hardly knew you you, Xuphor, but you always seemed to be a nice person while I was reading your posts. It's understandable that you are unwilling to accept monetary donations, but if you happen to change your mind, I'm sure we would all be happy to help. I don't think anyone will try to change your mind, though.

I do hope that you will be able to survive and enjoy the rest of your time in this life. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Another World (Jul 8, 2013)

Original Post removed. Telling lies about death is not funny.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/xuphor-mostly-lies-some-truth.352535/



> lieing attention whore seeker cunt douchbag



-another world


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 8, 2013)

If I've ever offended you or put you down, I just want to say, I'm sorry. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 8, 2013)

I never knew, I feel terrible, but im sure you didnt come here for sympathy. 
Keep your chin up and fight!


----------



## Smuff (Jul 8, 2013)

Stay strong Xuphor, keep fighting for every possible minute. All I can offer are my deepest, sincerest sympathies to yourself and your loved ones.
I pray you all enjoy the rest of your time together.
Peace -x-


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 8, 2013)

Reading your post made me realize there are some who just get the bad apple of life. People already doomed and determined to die when they're born.

You're stronger than me, because I would probably have my life ended instead of living through the pain and torment of living, knowing my time is up soon.

If there is ever a new lease on life, hopefully your new lease is a life much better than this one.


----------



## Argonitious (Jul 8, 2013)

Xuphor, my jaw dropped to the floor when I read your post. I will be praying for you.  As bleak as your situation is, there is still hope.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2013)

There is always hope, I too will be praying for you!  There I go getting teary eyed again


----------



## TheRedfox (Jul 9, 2013)

This is difficult to read, just before i was planning to sleep :/
You're a really good contributor to GBAtemp, and we all will miss you.

Thanks for still trying to be active here while knowing your life could end within 2 months , and it's really great that you try to be an active poster here until your last breath.
I'm a pessimist and don't believe in an good ending, but still i will pray for you and hope you'll live longer.
It's really a pain to read this as a regular lurker, and your soul will be always here in the wired (serial experiments lain reference, watch it if you didn't watch it yet)

Time to sleep with tears in my eyes.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jul 9, 2013)

I never really interacted with you personally, Xuphor, but your contributions to the 'Temp were and are valued and appreciated more than you will ever know. I apologize if I have ever offended you with things I've said or done here, and I wish you peace and joy in whatever form you can find them in. I'm not religious, but I do hope that, should there be an afterlife, I can get to know you there.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 9, 2013)

Sucks. I'll miss your shitty great posts, Xuphor


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I understand why you won't accept the money... Being labelled for something you didn't choose to be/have is effing annoying... Trust me, I know that feeling... Anyway, as cliché as it looks, this also reminds us that life is nothing. So don't waste your time, have fun, do what you think is important to you, and voilà. Life is unfair but I think that a short life is still better than no life at all  That's all for the cliché sermon of the random dude you don't even know on the internetz


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 9, 2013)

I no longer post at GBAtemp but a friend (from GBAtemp) linked me to this topic through Steam, I really felt sad and had this urge to post here. I remember reading your posts and that name "Xuphor" definitely rings a bell or two. I'm really surprised at how you aren't willing to receive any money support at all, people say miracles happen and I pray that it definitely happens in August and you come out 100% healthy in September ready to enjoy life to its fullest.

Even thinking about what your parents must be going through is also very disheartening, I'm pretty sure parents don't expect (infact don't want) to out live their own babies, that must be the biggest nightmare for a parent. I was also curious about your age so I opened your profile, to be at a situation like this at 25...god I think I'll start crying if I type anymore. My prayers will always be with you and hopefully a miracle will rain down on you pretty soon. Take care Xuphor.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 9, 2013)

You're a high quality member that almost any community would miss. I wish you the best. It's sometimes hard to realize that the people on this forum are all human and will die one day. It's also very disheartening to hear that the reason you will die is not because it's impossible for you to be saved but because of financial reasons. That itself makes me very angry and I understand why you do not want to accept any charity. I hope the rest of your days are some of your best.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 9, 2013)

MAN IF ONLY I COULD DO SOMETHING!!!

You don't know how sad I feel right now also a lil bit of ANGRY cuz the government can't help those people who can't pay their medicines/treatments. Even if then they have a debt to pay but they're ALIVE!!

Why don't you accept any money?!! Is not like you'll become famous or so. We wanna help you! So you can continue your Life. Life is ONLY one! Don't you wanna continue your life? get marry and become a healthy mom??!!
Just don't let you're life get away like that. You need to fight til the very end!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 9, 2013)

If you guys want to help people like Xuphor there are are plenty of Cystic Fibrosis charities and organizations that will gladly accept donations and volunteers worldwide.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cystic_fibrosis_organizations


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 9, 2013)

Me and the staff thought of a free little something to cheer me up. Thanks p1ngy, Costello, and tj for the custom title/banner, I changed my text under my name to go with it better 



> become a healthy mom


That's not possible, I'm too small to (safely) have a child RL, especially when coupled with my CF even if I do get a double lung transplant. Been down that road in the past when I was 20.... Don't really want to anyway, TBH I think I lack the patience required to raise kids properly.


----------



## Coto (Jul 9, 2013)

This is incredibly sad. I'm sorry for your condition as-is now... life sure can give us a surprise.. we all may live or die , that's up to life to choose. But anyway you should not give up because a bunch of people said that. I know your life deserves the correct value, every other should keep in theirs..

Take care, do not give up.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 9, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Me and the staff thought of a free little something to cheer me up. Thanks p1ngy, Costello, and tj for the custom title/banner, change my text under my name to go with it better [...]


 

I was wondering where that came from.  I like it


----------



## Fyrus (Jul 9, 2013)

Although we've never talked, I often saw your posts and have a great deal of respect for you.

You'll always be in everyone's hearts.

Take care, both before and beyond the time.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 9, 2013)

....Oh well. Well then enjoy the rest of your life at max you can.

And God bless ya


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 10, 2013)

I wonder if Xuphor realises that when we say she will be missed, that she really will be missed.

Just by making this thread she is, and will be for a very long time in our thoughts.

A very brave lady, i won't forget her courage.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

eyes said:


> I wonder if Xuphor realises that when we say she will be missed, that she really will be missed.


I'm sure some people will, but on a site with several thousands of members, I'm sure there's a lot that either don't care or even might be glad I won't be posting any more.

.....hey, I've always been a realist, not an optimist


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I'm sure some people will, but on a site with several thousands of members, I'm sure there's a lot that either don't care or even might be glad I won't be posting any more.
> 
> .....hey, I've always been a realist, not an optimist


 
To be honest, we are still a community. Yes there are thousands of members, but only so few who stick out.
You are one of those few and always will be one of those few members people will always remember and will be talking about.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 10, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> To be honest, we are still a community. Yes there are thousands of members, but only so few who stick out.
> You are one of those few and always will be one of those few members people will always remember and will be talking about.


 

QFT.  This x10000000000


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

Just wanting to update:
I'm still in the same state as I was when I made the OP.  I've arranged it so when something major happens (thrown in hospital for my last few days, my actual death, and anything else of magnitude), my sister will make a new account here and PM p1ngpong. I'll PM p1ngpong for how to verify it's really her, and not some prankster. Once he's sure it's her, she'll share the information of magnitude with him, and he'll post the update.

.....I probably should have made sure this is ok with p1ngpong first, but I'm pretty sure he'd be ok with it. If not, I'll find someone else on the staff to help with that end.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Just know we're always here for you.  We've got your back every step of the way, Xuphor.  We're rooting for you.

Good luck. :/


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 10, 2013)

Well, I never met you, but I'm pretty sure now I'll never will


----------



## GHANMI (Jul 10, 2013)

I hope you'll never give up hope, no matter how. I would like to say that miracles do happen, but I don't want to refer to it as a "miracle" (as if this were something unreachable), even if it was a 0.0001% chance I'd cling to that tiny glimmer of hope with all of my force. This struggle is the true meaning of life, once we give up it's all over (I recall having lost a dear relative to, dare I say, not disease itself, but rather despair crippling him from pursuing his treatment)
So.. please, don't get crushed by this and reconsider any possibilities you still have...

You need to be optimist now more than ever, it's not over yet. I hope this didn't sound too cheesy, but I hope for you my best wishes of having a fulfilling, happy life. Let this not be a farewell...


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 10, 2013)

I won't repeat anything that's already been said here, as I have the same feelings and sentiments as everyone else on this thread 

Being a medical student I have come to learn that CF is no joke at all.  I'm surprised you even made it past childhood--many are not fortunate enough to make it to their 20's.  

You have been a very active member and definitely one of the more famous (or infamous depending on who you ask) members in this community.  The thing with being in an online community is that when you post, it's on the Internet forever.  Everything you have said on this forum will be here forever, like a crystallization of your online persona.  So in a way, you _will_ live on forever on the 'Temp.  I hope you will continue to post here for as long as you are able, just so that you'll have left that much more of yourself with this community.  

I know you've arranged for p1ng to handle some of your affairs as they relate to the 'Temp, but if there's anything I can do for you, just let me know.  

I'm not a particularly religious person, but if there's any kind of miracle that can save you, I hope it will come your way.  Good luck to you, Xuphor.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 10, 2013)

May you have peace, comfort, and serenity, little lady.


----------



## Zaertix (Jul 10, 2013)

Xuphor...... I don't even know how to put it into words.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 10, 2013)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> May you have peace, comfort, and serenity, little lady.


D:
I'm honored you posted for the first time in........ long damn time here.

To everyone I'm not directly replying to: Rest assured, I am reading every single post here. Replying to every single post would take a very long and and rot my brain even further though, so I really don't think I should.
If you have anything to ask me, feel free to ask in my KYT thread here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/know-your-temps-xuphor.350992/ I'll definitly answer.


----------



## 431unknown (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow... you have a lot of strength little women. God bless you. You will be missed.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm disgusted by the people on this world, and disgusted by the way things work. It has come to the point where pile of printed paper is worth a human life....I mean, it has come to that a long wile back already, but to have such example right in front of you..really can shock a person and start a flow of thoughts.

I just hope when the time comes, it'll happen painlessly and really fast so you find yourself on a much better place then this World.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 11, 2013)

Very sad; reminds me of my uncle. You'll be missed on here; I miss you already. At least you have me and the community as your friends, in addition to the ones who personally know you.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 11, 2013)

ouch man...

I'm sorry to hear it


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 11, 2013)

This is really sad. I don't know you, and you probably won't like me asking this, but is your pride really worth your life? If not yours, what about the lives of everyone who knows you?

Also, you say it's "too much money."  It's not like someone is writing you a giant check.  It would just be tons of people giving varying amounts of money.  I don't know you and I'm willing to give a fair amount of money.

I hope you change your mind, and (for what it's worth) I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 11, 2013)

I do not know what lies beyond the tunnel of darkness. Nor do I believe I will ever be able to comprehend it. I believe that though death is the end of one journey, it marks the beginning of the next. Your life has been filled with pain. I know many people here who have given you unnecessary flak (myself likely included), and for that I want you to know that I hold no malice for anything you have ever said to me, nor did anything I have said to you. Regardless of your state of well-being, I will always remember you as the GBAtemp Fennec Fox. I will remember both the bad times, and the fun times with fond memories. If by some strange twist of fate you power through your disease and emerge victorious, you will always have a seat in the GBAtemp Hall of  Heroes. If not, then it'll be here when you get back from your journey. I do not consider this a goodbye as those suggest we will never meet again. When we next cross swords, it will be at the World's End.

Be at peace. The Gray Havens' tender arms await your ship. Her caring embrace will accept all who seek her. We will meet again.

EDIT: And now, for the first time, the tears come. I never understood why we cry at funerals. Through the numerous send-offs I've been to, I've never cried once. Not even tears for the people I'd known and loved since I was old enough to feel such things. I think... I think I understand now. There is a hole in my heart that will never be filled in this life again. You will be missed.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jul 11, 2013)

Man... I don't know you but I really wish I could tell you a joke so you could forget things for a second or that I could make anything to make you smile.

Well... keep in mind that your friends and family won't forget you. When we die, each one of ones leave a piece of ourselves with the people we love and thus, although you will die, you will still live inside those people and these people will pass on what they learned from and with you for the next generations. We will all die someday, although it is especially harsh for you having so little time, do try to be happy in your remaining time. My best wishes and whatever happens to you, good luck!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 11, 2013)

Have been wanting to write something here since I first saw the thread but never been able to find the right words. I'm really bad when it comes to stuff like this. Suddenly it feels like I'm about to lose a family member. (Seriously I even start to fell tears when writing this)
Anyway... I really wish there was something I could do, to bad I'm not a secretly rich guy.

... Anyway I hope that maybe something shows up and solve everything for you. (Wish I could figure out some better words to write but I can all teary trying to write this stuff)


-Linus H.   a.k.a crimzoneyed


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 11, 2013)

Damn Densetsu. You made me drop a tear literally. 

Xuphor I already posted here but since I read this thread I continuously thinking in you for real. I just hope your final days are not painful for you. And you'll be in a better place and I'm sure of it.

And just throwing a lil joke here(Sorry if you don't like it). You at least saw the next Console Gen(PS4, Xbox One). And you might wanna predict this Gen's Winner.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear that Xuphor. I didn't know you well but I've obviously seen you around and you're an alright gal.
I hope some kind of miracle comes your way


----------



## Issac (Jul 11, 2013)

<3


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 11, 2013)

Somehow I think this is appropiate...so I'll leave it here...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 12, 2013)

You show much courage even when facing your hard condition... I hope you the best in this life and in the next one, if it comes to that.


----------



## exangel (Jul 13, 2013)

I've always respected you, and I rarely regret becoming inactive on this forum.. but I do regret not ever taking initiative to meet up with you in one of the online games we ever had in common.  Perhaps when FFXIV ARR open beta starts I'll be able to meet up (at launch, I'm planning to play on the Hyperion server with friends from FFXI but I don't have closed beta access to XIV:ARR yet)

Meeting other real female gamers is rare and so when I was told about this thread I remembered immediately who you are and felt sincere sorrow for you.  Also, I have COPD and I know how tiring it is to struggle to breathe for weeks straight, but I can't imagine spending month after month in worsening condition. I deeply hope you are able to get some comfort, any comfort.

I understand you want nothing of value, so I am mentally sending you roses and chocolate truffles. And nude acrobats and dancers.  I'm imagining the swinging, bouncing genitalia cheering you up.

You're a bold woman and I admire you because you know who you are, and you let nothing stop you from being yourself online. 
I'll miss you.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't really know you all that well, or at all really, but I see your posts quite often around here and I know that this community won't be the same without you. 
Makes me wish I wasn't such a lurker. 

May the rest of your days be long and peaceful.

Also I'd like to echo what P1ng said, the fact that you would want to spend even a fraction of the time you have left here says a lot about this community, and I'm damn proud to be a part of it.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 13, 2013)

Xuphor I don't really know what to say, or how to put feelings to words. I may not have known you personally, but as a member of gbatemp I see you as part of the little eco-system that made me join this site a few years back.

It's always tragic to hear of an illness that is threatening the life of any human, but when it happens to someone you have links with it kind of brings this whole world into a new context. Life is precious and every minute should be enjoyed, we are given an unknown amount of time, sometimes much shorter than we deserve , like yourself,  with this in mind we should make everything count.

As other's have said I would kindly donate if it were to help a fellow temper with something like this, but I can understand why you do not want any this, I know how you feel and your life is chosen only by you, as is how everyones life should be led.

Whether religious or not , I hope whatever path you take beyond life is good to you, we will all miss you greatly here at Gbatemp, the community will be losing a great women.

-Danny


----------



## Sop (Jul 13, 2013)

I feel so bad for Xuphor, even if I didn't know her this thread still has a great impact on me.

To know that you're going to die, and there's nothing you can do about it...


----------



## loco365 (Jul 13, 2013)

I didn't really know you that much, although I often did see you post around the forum, and it's sad to see that someone with a spirit like yours is going away. I couldn't possibly begin to imagine how hard life would be if someone numbered your days and you had no say in it at all. And when you do get that kind of news, it really hits home when people say "YOLO" and all that kind of similar stuff. Because it's true, and when you do pass on, it's not just a saying anymore. It's the hard truth. My wish to you is that you remain strong and that you enjoy what you have left to the fullest extent, and that every wish you have from now on is fulfilled to the utmost, and that you remain in comfort for the rest of your days. I send my deepest thoughts to you.


----------



## Arp1 (Jul 13, 2013)

After reading through this thread, I am very sad to hear of your condition. I hope you're able to overcome CF. My wishes are with you

I'm sorry this post probably sounds horrible, but I really couldn't think of anything to say that hasn't been said, and with the thoughts in my head right now...


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 13, 2013)

I never know what to say in situations like this, Only that I wish you the best and that you feel well for as long as possible. so take care and keep your head up.

-Thomas


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm extremely saddened that I didn't notice this thread earlier. Truly.

I really don't have much to say, honestly I could write a book on how much this world pisses me off. As a few have said, it's pathetic that some paper and ink governs who lives, and who dies.
Money is a means to an end, and I wish you could look past your pride and at least accept the possibility of being helped. I'm repeating things already said, but this isn't a time for pride. There is nothing wrong with wanting to live, nor anything wrong with trying to find hope. I guess without any kind of figure, I can't even guess if it'd be possible for us as a community to help with a payment plan. I guess it goes beyond pride, as I do understand being in a spotlight is definitely not something everyone wants, i'd hate the idea as well. But overall, this is very obviously your choice, and we have to respect that. I don't think anyone here would mind trying to help you out if at all possible, I sure know I wouldn't mind. I'm surrounded by pointless crap I could easily live without. Money is money, Stuff is stuff, a life is precious and unique. I think it's pretty obvious which of the 3 is worth more.
But I somehow doubt this is a subject you will budge on, so I don't think there's any more point in trying. I respect your decision, and it is incredibly brave

Enough with the business talk. I honestly didn't interact with you much, but generally when I saw you post and such, i'd say I like who you are, and how your personality is. You're certainly a unique individual, and it's always extremely sad to have such a person leave us. You are a part of this community, and you always will be. Like a puzzle piece in this grand puzzle.
I'll try not get too sappy or sentimental, maybe it's just me but I prefer a little more personality.

I do remember the brief time we played Lime Odyssey together. I actually looked back at that sometimes and wish we'd played more. I got pulled away by real life, which is too bad. Even if not LO, it would have been nice to play some other MMO with you or something. Always much funner with a person to talk to, eh.

I guess I don't know you much better than that to say more. I truly hope the best for you, and that by no matter how slight a chance, you do survive. There is never a time to give up hope, nor give up on living.
"Dum spiro spero." as it were.
Very easy for us to say of course, I doubt any of us know how you feel right now. I personally have been met with plenty of dark times, but none anywhere near so dire as yours. Even still I hope you can move forward with optimism.

You'll be in my thoughts, and I hope that one day this thread is updated with happy news, not sadness. But if it really comes to that, I hope you see that this community really does care about you. You have many friends here all wishing you the best. You will be missed, and remembered, but again I really hope it never comes to that point.

May the force be with you.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 13, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> D:
> I'm honored you posted for the first time in........ long damn time here.



The honor is mine, as I'm honored to have met you.
I'll admit that this event  is why I returned. 
And if I could wish a cure for you, 
then you would surely have it now. 
There's nothing fun 'bout looking mortality in the eye. 
But you've been staring at it quite some time. 
And I truly admire the strength that requires. 
Could you please show me how? 
Guarantees never last, and assurances fade, 
But we'll all be recalled by impressions we made. 
And you, young lady the mark you have made
will be something something "ow"-sounding adjective. 



all jokes aside, 
I'm a better person, having met you.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 13, 2013)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The honor is mine, as I'm honored to have met you.
> I'll admit that this event is why I returned.
> And if I could wish a cure for you,
> then you would surely have it now.
> ...


 
You know what? You're a good, hilarious person, "DAD".


----------



## mrtofu (Jul 13, 2013)

Xuphor, I wish you & your family the best.


----------



## KidIce (Jul 14, 2013)

I lurk the temp every day and only post when I think I have something useful or funny to say... Today I have neither. I genuinely wish I did; something that could help or at least make you laugh. Nothing to do I guess, but share my feelings on your post.

This situation makes me both sad and angry.

I'm sorry you've had to live w/ what you have, but it seems to have made you into a truly special person.

I'm enraged that our system sucks and the help you need is unavailable to you (and many others) because of it. I'm disgusted that anyone can think our health care system isn't broken.

I'm sorry about what seems likely to come for you and those that care about you, but I'll still hope for a miracle that that event comes many years in the future instead of what's been predicted.

I wish the best for you no matter what happens.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh my, that is unfortunate. I'm finding out about this a week late, but having known about your condition, a thread like this was somewhat inevitable.

Fortunately, death isn't as permanent as some may think. No, there isn't an afterlife, per se, but people can and will be restored at some point in the future (and those still alive at the time it happens won't even need to be). The way things are looking now, you'll arrive at that time sooner than I will, but take some comfort that when you fall asleep, you'll wake up almost like nothing happened. Best thing is that you'll have a working body.

I hope the time you have left is pleasant, and despite your seeming hesitance, I still remain curious about what you look like. If I knew then it could be easier looking out for you if I'm around then too.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 16, 2013)

I wish you the best.
I'm very sorry about what's happening


----------



## finkmac (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, that's not good news.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 17, 2013)

It's been about a week now and I still don't know what to say other than:

a) your situation fucking stinks and,
b) you *will* be missed

I just hope the time you have left is as enjoyable as it possibly can be.


----------



## ICS (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't know you at all, being a new member here, but this just filled me with so much sadness. I've got tears in my eyes from reading this, and it's just horrible to know that you're here with us now, and have written this, but soon, as much as I hate to say, probably won't be here with us in the future.  I hope a miracle happens for you mate, I really do. The courage it must have taken you to write all of this so openly is admirable, this has upset me greatly. I feel for you, and your family. Best of wishes. 

Please let us all know how you're doing when you can.


----------



## beundertaker (Jul 19, 2013)

get the surgery man. you will not be thrown into jail for failure to pay. your credit rating will be shot. you should declare bankruptcy after getting the surgery, then talk with an IRS official to see what it takes to get back on your feet....again i am sorry but dont act like you are a goner


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 19, 2013)

beundertaker said:


> get the surgery man. you will not be thrown into jail for failure to pay. your credit rating will be shot. you should declare bankruptcy after getting the surgery, then talk with an IRS official to see what it takes to get back on your feet....again i am sorry but dont act like you are a goner


 
Not really sure what to answer to that...as if things were that easy. If that were the case, every single person that needs a serious procedure / transplant / etc, would just say "operate me doc!", get the surgery, and everything would be happy and awesome.

Doctor: "Heres your bill"

Xuphor: Nope! I ain't got no money to pay! See ya later doc!

That is a fantasy world.

Now for the topic at hand:

As some people already said on this topic, I too am terribly stupefied that I didn't find this topic before. I am very sorry that you had the bad luck of having this fucking stupid gene disease.

I have to say two things to you Xuphor, and although one of them may sound controversial, I simply wish to help you in your fight against this terrible disease:

1- I have to say that you are very courageous to be the kind of person you are. If I were in your shoes I would freak out, I would kick everyone in the face, and I would overall make an idiot out of myself for the fear of dying. Many people say to often that they could "handle it", or feel confident that they could cast that "passing away" fear aside, and be winners.

The *reality* here, is that if many people were confronted with this crap, they would loose it, just as much as I would. They wouldn't have your control over the situation, and neither would they accept things like you have.

Also, I'm requesting that you read this following sentence, and take to heart. Why? Because it might not be worth much, but It's damn *true*:

*I admire you very very much, the way you handle things, and try to be less of a "burden" to everybody, even refusing financial help. God only knows how much you struggle to live everyday, and even breathing must be a challenge to you. You are a very strong person indeed. If more people were like you, the world would be an infinite amount of "better place" to live on.*

2- Even though I admire you for this, I am one of those "hopeless" hope believing persons. I am a pessimist in other situations, but when it comes to this, I like to believe in hope like everybody else.

As such, I do not wish to offend you with what I am about to say, nor do I wish to cause you any further harm. But I just couldn't be true to myself If I didn't say that I disagree with 1 of your points of view. Which one? The sensitive one:

I wish you would accept help. I wish you could have your hope re-opened and accept the idea of people helping you in order to get that transplant. I believe many people would open their hearts after reading your story, and many people would be willing to help.

Now I know what you are thinking. I read your post. I know you " *Really do not wish to be remembered* on the news/around town/on GBATemp *as the person/member that only lived because of a generous donation*, either by a celebrity or a kickstarter thing."

I get that. I respect it.

But why am I still in disagreement with that particular part?

-Because you will *NOT* be remembered as the person who only lived because of generous donation.

-You will *NOT* be remembered as the member who survived because of a kickstarter thing.

-You will not become that "poor" person you fear. You will become it if you *LET IT*.

Would your story be on the news? Probably. Would the title be: "Person "X" lives because of person "Y" donation!"? Even more probable.

Would you be talked about on GBA regarding how you survived because of people helping? Yes, you likely would.

Would you be "somewhat" known in your town as the person who almost died were it not for generous people? That too would be easy to happen.

But here is what you need to remember:

Those people are *IDIOTS*. Those people NEVER went through your awful situation. Those people have lived EASY lives ALL their lives, and never had to care about anyone else other than themselves.

The only ideas, the only thoughts that really matter, are the ones of your *family*. The ones of your *closest friends*. The ones that are *by your side*, and can see your suffering each day. The ones who can see how *STRONG* you are, and how what goes on the News, or GBAtemp, or the Newspaper is a *LIE and is only there to get ratings and profit*.

The ones who truly matter, will never remember you as that "poor" person. They will remember you as that incredibly strong person. They will *SEE* you as that person who had such overwhelming principles, that he/she was able to discard his/her own life for them.

You say you will be remembered as someone who just survived because of something? I know I'm not either your friend, your family, or anyone close to you, but:

I *won't*.

Your family *won't*.

You true friends *won't*.

Anyone with a little compassion and not just posting here the be well seen by the community, *won't*.

Every single person who had hardship on their lives *won't*.

And more importantly, *YOU* shouldn't think that way of yourself.

So please, I am sorry about the long post, and I am sorry if I am hurting you with my principles and whatnot. But from a person who has never met you, and likely never will:

Please reconsider your thoughts. Please accept financial help. Please, don't let hope die. Let people help you.

Whatever your answer is, I will respect it and keep my thoughts to myself, I promise.

And never forget:

YOU ARE STRONG!


----------



## ii-c-going (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm a bit ashamed to say this, but i've been lurking around this topic for about a week.
Didn't post just because I was afraid I wouldnt know what to say... Such a heavy subject...

I just want to wish you well... And more importantly: no more suffering!
It either being finding 'eternal rest', or some miracle where you'll get a quallity life.

Lets just all hope for the last option, where we get to see alot more xuphor here!


----------



## KTurbo (Jul 20, 2013)

Well, this is really sad. I hope you find peace... But I guess I'll see you later...


----------



## raulpica (Jul 20, 2013)

How could I miss this till now? Damn work and its extra hours...

I just... just don't know what to say. This place will never be the same without you. I'll hope with all my strength in a miracle.

My thoughts go to you, little lady, you've been really strong to keep it up till now, and I'm sure you'll get rewarded properly for that in the otherworld.

See ya again someday.

I _will_ miss you. *A lot*.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 20, 2013)

Uh, so this thread is kinda gloomy, is it insensitive if i point out the slightest bit of humor that SicklyBoy posted in here?


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 20, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Uh, so this thread is kinda gloomy, is it insensitive if i point out the slightest bit of humor that SicklyBoy posted in here?


Maybe I should change my name to "SicklyGirl".

.....nah


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 20, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Maybe I should change my name to "SicklyGirl".
> .....nah


 
At the risk of sounding like an idiot with no limit:

I Lol'd a bit XD


----------



## jonthedit (Jul 20, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Maybe I should change my name to "SicklyGirl".
> 
> .....nah


 

Glad to see you're still around at this point.
And to see despite your pain you humored us.
I'm really feeling for you right now.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 20, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Uh, so this thread is kinda gloomy, is it insensitive if i point out the slightest bit of humor that SicklyBoy posted in here?


 
HE WILL ALWAYS BE PLASMA_DRAGON


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 20, 2013)

* Better post for the admins D: *

I love you Xuphor.You should know I shed tears.And thank you for this post it really made me see the Temp in a different way actually.
Please accept our money, think of it, as...Something you need.I'm sorry, but why would you not accept it, it's not like it's going to hurt us or anything.I will pray for you and wish the best!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 20, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Maybe I should change my name to "SicklyGirl".
> 
> .....nah


 

Original name, do not steal


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 20, 2013)

I've only started lurking around "the 'Temp" very recently, and I've only see one thread that you've posted in, but this thread (at the risk of sounding stupid/joking, which I hope isn't the case) brought as much tears to me as Clannad for some reason, seeing how connected you were with some of the people here. Just shows how much you don't really know about the person behind the online persona or the pain they could be going through :/

I don't (think I) believe in God, but I seriously will pray for you. Please accept donations.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok, big/great news. I have listened to everyone telling me to accept donations, and recently on AIM someone very interesting contacted me.
While I cannot go into details how yet, I can tell you that the lung transplant's financial problems are no longer a problem thanks to a celebrity-status person who is also apparently a member of GBATemp. He agreed to remain forever anonymous to everyone except me (only his RL name, not even I know his GBATemp name. It could be The Catboy, p1ngpong, Costello, Gahars, or someone I've never heard of.) This is to prevent mass media coverage or the like (which I will NEVER want, nor ever agree to, I would sooner die than have mass media coverage about my medical stuff). While this is great news, there still is the *HUGE* problem of the fact that there is not a donor/donors yet, so it's still not possible for me to do the surgery, and might not ever be before I die.

Also, as I know people will ask me stuff, I'll say these points up front:
1 - Yes, I am sure this person is who they claim to be. They gave me undisputable proof.
2 - Because I know this person is who they claim to be, the amount of money is probably a very small amount to them. Maybe equal to like $5 to the common person.
3 - They have apparently known/seen me for *5 years* on GBATemp, and they "will happily pay for what the USA refuses to fix me". I'm guessing they aren't big on USA government.
4 - Anyone who tries to guess who this person is I will refuse to answer. If you guess spot on right, way way off, or in between, my answer will always be this to guesses: "I will not answer".

*Now, again, I need to stress this a lot:* while the finances can be taken care of, I have no donor/donors yet, so there is still no guarantee of my living. Since I am now able to pay however, I have been put on the donation needed list, and since I have a very short time left, I am "near the top, but not at the top" of the list. Also, even if I get the surgery, there is no guarantee I'll live through it. It's an extremely invasive surgery, afterall.

Thank you for all your support GBATemp, and thanks a lot to you, whatever your GBATemp username is. I know you'll see this, and if I get a donor/donors, I'll call you again.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 20, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Ok, big/great news. I have listened to everyone telling me to accept donations, and recently on AIM someone very interesting contacted me.
> While I cannot go into details how yet, I can tell you that the lung transplant's financial problems are no longer a problem thanks to a celebrity-status person who is also apparently a member of GBATemp. He agreed to remain forever anonymous to everyone except me (only his RL name, not even I know his GBATemp name. It could be The Catboy, p1ngpong, Costello, Gahars, or someone I've never heard of.) This is to prevent mass media coverage or the like (which I will NEVER want, nor ever agree to, I would sooner die than have mass media coverage about my medical stuff). While this is great news, there still is the *HUGE* problem of the fact that there is not a donor/donors yet, so it's still not possible for me to do the surgery, and might not ever be before I die.
> 
> Also, as I know people will ask me stuff, I'll say these points up front:
> ...


 
Happy for you buddy


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 20, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Ok, big/great news. I have listened to everyone telling me to accept donations, and recently on AIM someone very interesting contacted me.
> While I cannot go into details how yet, I can tell you that the lung transplant's financial problems are no longer a problem thanks to a celebrity-status person who is also apparently a member of GBATemp. He agreed to remain forever anonymous to everyone except me (only his RL name, not even I know his GBATemp name. It could be The Catboy, p1ngpong, Costello, Gahars, or someone I've never heard of.) This is to prevent mass media coverage or the like (which I will NEVER want, nor ever agree to, I would sooner die than have mass media coverage about my medical stuff). While this is great news, there still is the *HUGE* problem of the fact that there is not a donor/donors yet, so it's still not possible for me to do the surgery, and might not ever be before I die.
> 
> Also, as I know people will ask me stuff, I'll say these points up front:
> ...


 

Ohmahgod!  Xuphor that is fantastic!!! I know the battle isn't over but holy shit that's one major step towards coming out of this alright!

I'm having a few beers right now; I'm raising my glass for you.  I know the battle's not over, but it looks like miracles can happen.  I'm still keeping you in my thoughts, hoping you can pull through alright.  Stay strong, we have been and continue to have your back every step of the way.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 20, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Ok, big/great news. I have listened to everyone telling me to accept donations, and recently on AIM someone very interesting contacted me.
> While I cannot go into details how yet, I can tell you that the lung transplant's financial problems are no longer a problem thanks to a celebrity-status person who is also apparently a member of GBATemp. He agreed to remain forever anonymous to everyone except me (only his RL name, not even I know his GBATemp name. It could be The Catboy, p1ngpong, Costello, Gahars, or someone I've never heard of.) This is to prevent mass media coverage or the like (which I will NEVER want, nor ever agree to, I would sooner die than have mass media coverage about my medical stuff). While this is great news, there still is the *HUGE* problem of the fact that there is not a donor/donors yet, so it's still not possible for me to do the surgery, and might not ever be before I die.
> 
> Also, as I know people will ask me stuff, I'll say these points up front:
> ...


 

I'm so happy to hear that you may have a better chance at getting through this! You've got a real guardian angel out there, and I'm truly hoping you are able to find a donor soon!


----------



## broitsak (Jul 20, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Ok, big/great news. I have listened to everyone telling me to accept donations, and recently on AIM someone very interesting contacted me.
> While I cannot go into details how yet, I can tell you that the lung transplant's financial problems are no longer a problem thanks to a celebrity-status person who is also apparently a member of GBATemp. He agreed to remain forever anonymous to everyone except me (only his RL name, not even I know his GBATemp name. It could be The Catboy, p1ngpong, Costello, Gahars, or someone I've never heard of.) This is to prevent mass media coverage or the like (which I will NEVER want, nor ever agree to, I would sooner die than have mass media coverage about my medical stuff). While this is great news, there still is the *HUGE* problem of the fact that there is not a donor/donors yet, so it's still not possible for me to do the surgery, and might not ever be before I die.
> 
> Also, as I know people will ask me stuff, I'll say these points up front:
> ...


I'm glad that person is helping you, and I'm so happy for you 
I won't stop praying for you either.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 20, 2013)

TH





Xuphor said:


> Ok, big/great news. I have listened to everyone telling me to accept donations, and recently on AIM someone very interesting contacted me.
> While I cannot go into details how yet, I can tell you that the lung transplant's financial problems are no longer a problem thanks to a celebrity-status person who is also apparently a member of GBATemp. He agreed to remain forever anonymous to everyone except me (only his RL name, not even I know his GBATemp name. It could be The Catboy, p1ngpong, Costello, Gahars, or someone I've never heard of.) This is to prevent mass media coverage or the like (which I will NEVER want, nor ever agree to, I would sooner die than have mass media coverage about my medical stuff). While this is great news, there still is the *HUGE* problem of the fact that there is not a donor/donors yet, so it's still not possible for me to do the surgery, and might not ever be before I die.
> 
> Also, as I know people will ask me stuff, I'll say these points up front:
> ...


 

THATS SO FUCKING GREAT NEWS!!!!

LONG LIVE XUPHOR!!


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 20, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> THATS SO FUCKING GREAT NEWS!!!!
> 
> LONG LIVE XUPHOR!!


Thank you for the... that, but again, it's not guaranteed still, and the odds frankly aren't extremely high that a donor/donors will be found in time. I'm just being direct/honest here.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 20, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Thank you for the... that, but again, it's not guaranteed still, and the odds frankly aren't extremely high that a donor/donors will be found in time. I'm just being direct/honest here.


 

For a lot of us, reading that is a happy thing though.  At least there is progress, and I think that knowing even that much we're all still happy for you!


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jul 20, 2013)

That is great news! I bet it's Gahars, he's too smooth and cool to not be a celebrity    Progress is progress and I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 20, 2013)

Please do not try to guess who the donor is RL or their GBATemp member name in this thread, or preferably anywhere else on GBATemp. I'm sure they wouldn't like it.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 20, 2013)

Excellent stuff, really puts some faith back into humanity for me to read this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 20, 2013)

Excellent indeed


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jul 20, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Please do not try to guess who the donor is RL or their GBATemp member name in this thread, or preferably anywhere else on GBATemp. I'm sure they wouldn't like it.


Sorry if you thought I was guessing but I wasn't, I was just stating how cool gahars is. Anyways, I'm glad someone is able to help you out financially. Best wishes and good luck fellow temper.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 20, 2013)

1stClassZackFair said:


> Sorry if you thought I was guessing but I wasn't, I was just stating how cool gahars is. Anyways, I'm glad someone is able to help you out financially. Best wishes and good luck fellow temper.


I figured you weren't serious, but I don't want people to even jokingly guess it. I do not want to annoy/piss off the person at all, as you can imagine.


----------



## LeonardoFM (Jul 20, 2013)

Good luck fellow temper. I dont know you, but i'm sad for you nonetheless. Be strong, live, and always remember this: friends are the most precious thing someone can have. Be it dogs, cats or even humans friends. 

Good luck!


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jul 20, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I figured you weren't serious, but I don't want people to even jokingly guess it. I do not want to annoy/piss off the person at all, as you can imagine.



Fellow tempers, don't do what I did   . He who shall not be named will remain anonymous so don't try to even jokingly guess. Farewell brave maiden, I shall pester you no longer.


----------



## Boy12 (Jul 20, 2013)

I wish you very good luck, my friend!
It's sad SAD newes


----------



## Costello (Jul 20, 2013)

It is fantastic that you found someone showing such generosity... whoever you are, thank you. The world needs more good samaritans like you.

I really hope you will find a donor... I know this sounds a bit bland Xuphor but your situation is so difficult that I can't find the words to properly express my sympathy. I've already told you this by PM, but if there's anything we can do to help, you know you can count on us.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 20, 2013)

Lots of thanks towards the person who did this generous person. Ms. Zoe, now it is time for me to pray for your donor to appear ASAP. Take care of yourself, and hang in there


----------



## Devin (Jul 20, 2013)

My previous offer still stands about the PS3 I posted earlier. Lung donors, or not.  Also that's fantastic, kudos to whoever the mystery person is.


----------



## signz (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow... I'm really really really surprised and happy that *one* person paid/pays the procedure. I also really hope you can find a donor!
Damn, I dunno what to say besides I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 20, 2013)

That's very generous of someone, A big thumbs up to whomever. So good luck on finding a donor and I hope all goes well.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 20, 2013)

That's just wonderful!!! ^o^


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 20, 2013)

Really great to hear. A big thank you to whoever he/she is, it's really rare to encounter such kind souls.

My prayers go out to you xuphor, hope you'll find a suitable donor.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 20, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Ok, big/great news. I have listened to everyone telling me to accept donations, and recently on AIM someone very interesting contacted me.
> While I cannot go into details how yet, I can tell you that the lung transplant's financial problems are no longer a problem thanks to a celebrity-status person who is also apparently a member of GBATemp. He agreed to remain forever anonymous to everyone except me (only his RL name, not even I know his GBATemp name. It could be The Catboy, p1ngpong, Costello, Gahars, or someone I've never heard of.) This is to prevent mass media coverage or the like (which I will NEVER want, nor ever agree to, I would sooner die than have mass media coverage about my medical stuff). While this is great news, there still is the *HUGE* problem of the fact that there is not a donor/donors yet, so it's still not possible for me to do the surgery, and might not ever be before I die.
> 
> Also, as I know people will ask me stuff, I'll say these points up front:
> ...


 

I'm very very glad you decided to see things from a different perspective and accept a little help.

No one can carry the weight of the world like you *were* trying to do, and* nor* should you do it.

To that one person, my sincerest "*Thank You*".I am very glad to see, and it reignites even if only some hope alone, to see some "faith" and some kindness in someone. And this is coming from an *Atheist*..

Xuphor, I know how you don't have a donor yet. I know you might not find a donor. And I know and we *ALL* know that you might not even survive the surgery.

This is the problem:

I don't care.

There is* hope*. And I am hoping everything will work out. You *will* find a donor, and you *will* get your surgery. And not only will you survive it, you'll be posting and throwing tomatos at Gahars for his lame jokes and the like, for many many years more.

As long as you stick together with your own people, anything is possible..

After all, several members of my family beat cancer without a drop of medication. To this day I am baffled by it. But when you see the statistics, and the doctors MRI's you can't really argue.

Hope is very important.

I wish you the best, and keep posting news, we are all rooting for you


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 20, 2013)

Whoever he/she is that helped you  with the financial part:


----------



## Defiance (Jul 20, 2013)

This is exciting news, and I am happy for you because of it.


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 20, 2013)

v.v I can't beleive I forgot to mention this in my last message..... must have been insanely tired....

Anyway, I'm all packed up now, and my sister will be driving me to the hospital (a good 2 hours away). I will be spending the rest of my days either until a donor is found or until I die in the hospital. If you're wondering why, because
1) - It's better for me anyway to be in a hospital right now.
2) - If a donor is found, every second delay counts. If/when a donor is found, I will already be in the hospital, thus increasing the odds that everything will go smoothly by a ton.
3) - Keep in mind that this is the hospital with the incredibly poor/spotty internet, so I might not be around to post for a while.
4) - I've changed it to where my sister will keep everyone updated herself, but still check in with p1ngpong to verify it's her. Also, she'll be using what I think was my first avatar on this website, before that fennec thing, and before I even started posting much at all. It's the avatar I've always used when first joining a website, and it's not an easy picture to find. I figure that will also help identify her. No clue what her signature will be, or if she'll even use one.

See all you folks later, I'm sure. Tomorrow I'll walk around the hospital (if allowed to) and try to find some place with an internet signal. If you don't hear from me, at least my sister will keep all you updated on status/donors/if-I-get-the-surgery/surgery-recovery/anything else revelant.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 20, 2013)

Good luck, and I'm praying for you.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 20, 2013)

Good luck Xuphor.  Keep us posted if and when you can to let us know how you're doing.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 20, 2013)

This news brought a smile to my face, you still have time my friend, please hang in there and be strong.
And to whoever you are that donated to save your life, thank you, you are an amazing person! Seriously the world needs more people like you!


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 20, 2013)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 20, 2013)

Dreams come true. But not if we wait for miracles, miracles are things we make for ourselves here and now.
Mystery donor, god bless.
Best wishes Xuphor


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 20, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> v.v I can't beleive I forgot to mention this in my last message..... must have been insanely tired....
> 
> Anyway, I'm all packed up now, and my sister will be driving me to the hospital (a good 2 hours away). I will be spending the rest of my days either until a donor is found or until I die in the hospital. If you're wondering why, because
> 1) - It's better for me anyway to be in a hospital right now.
> ...


 
Good luck Xuphor.

Looking forward to your triumphant return


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 20, 2013)

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## Xuphor (Jul 20, 2013)

Had to login again to make sure people understood (my wording wasn't the clearest ever):

*There still is no lung donor*, and might not ever be one. I am going to the hospital now for the off-chance one is found, so that it'll help with timing the surgery, if I ever get it.

Heading out the door now. My sister will post in this thread later tonight after verifying her identity with p1ngpong.


----------



## Devin (Jul 20, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Had to login again to make sure people understood (my wording wasn't the clearest ever):
> 
> *There still is no lung donor*, and might not ever be one. I am going to the hospital now for the off-chance one is found, so that it'll help with timing the surgery, if I ever get it.
> 
> Heading out the door now. My sister will post in this thread later tonight after verifying her identity with p1ngpong.


 

Due to your size do you need adult lungs, or that of a child. I mean to ask this in the most respectful way possible. I'm just curious. I remember a story about a child having a transplant with full on adult lung. We wish you the best, and you better return to us.


----------



## _kbnft (Jul 20, 2013)

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed, I hope you find one after coming this far.

Edit: Also, thank you Mr. Anonymous donor.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 20, 2013)

Blimey, now there's a plot twist nobody expected. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 20, 2013)

Good Luck I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## orcid (Jul 20, 2013)

I wish you all the best and I hope that there will be a lung donation soon! It makes me angry that time was wasted because of money. I have got a kidney from my mom and live luckily in country with a medicine insurance system that pays for everything. It is a shame that in a wealthy country like the USA people can't get the best medical help because of money - even when they will die without help. That makes me very angry. In the USA I would have enormous debts or would be dead (or both).
My biggest respect to the guy who gave the money.


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello everyone, this is Xuphor's sister. I figured I might as well go on ahead and register now before anything major like surgery happens, so as to hasten update times to her friends here. She has a ton of friends here, it seems, way more than the other website she wanted me to keep updated.
 She's in the hospital now, and as she was fearing her room is in a completely "dead zone" to wifi signals. The only thing I know about that is that it means she can't get online, I'm not a technology/electronics person at all. She's as good as she was when she checked in, which is obviously not what anyone would call "good", but she's still able to walk about 15 feet before collapsing of air loss due to coughing currently. I know the doctor's predicted late August for her last conceivable day, but frankly I'll be surprised if she lives past the first week of August if she doesn't get a donor. :/

Just wanted to update you all on the status of her. I also have a question that I'll just let the majority of you answer, as I really do not know how to do this.
Would all of you prefer that I only update her status when something major happens, or would you all prefer an update every day, even if it's just something like "nothing new to report since yesterday"?

Thank you everyone for supporting my sister, I was really surprised to see how much she's liked around here, given how she normally tries to avoid social activities.


----------



## exangel (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm sure many of us would genuinely appreciate daily updates, Kinekto.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 21, 2013)

Good luck Xuph!

Whatever the outcome might be, good luck with it!

Edit: I'd personally love daily updates and as exangel said, many others prolly also will.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 21, 2013)

Daily updates please.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 21, 2013)

best of luck to you, hope a donor shows up real soon
and the to the person who donated the money, thank you 



Devin said:


> Due to your size do you need adult lungs, or that of a child. I mean to ask this in the most respectful way possible. I'm just curious. I remember a story about a child having a transplant with full on adult lung. We wish you the best, and you better return to us.


The child got the surgery however within hours both lungs failed and she had surgery again for second set, some people got angry over this though since the organs were hard to come by, the parents sued to get her on the list, it was an experimental surgery, and the first set could have saved someone elses life
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/07/01/girls-second-lung-transplant/2477699/

she has pneumonia now in one of the lungs, if this set fails it will only cause more conflict over this :/


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 21, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> [...]Thank you everyone for supporting my sister, I was really surprised to see how much she's liked around here, given how she normally tries to avoid social activities.


 
Whether we are friends or just acquaintances here, she's a long time and friendly member of this wonky family we call GBAtemp.  Where I come from, you stick by family no matter what. Like I said earlier in the thread, I never was friends with her on a personal or semi-personal level, and I still am not, we remain acquaintances; regardless of that, even if I hated her guts, it still pains me to see a fellow person go through all of this hardship, and I feel that I speak for many here when I say all of that.




exangel said:


> I'm sure many of us would genuinely appreciate daily updates, Kinekto.


 

I agree. Daily updates, if possible, would be grand.

Best of luck Xuphor, and thanks a billion for keeping us all in the know, Kinekto.  I'd offer you a friendly welcome and tell you to enjoy your stay here were the circumstances of your joining not so grim. However, let's all keep our heads up and hope for the best.


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 21, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'd offer you a friendly welcome and tell you to enjoy your stay here were the circumstances of your joining not so grim. However, let's all keep our heads up and hope for the best.


Gaming has never been my strong suit. I'm educated enough on the matter to know that Mario is Nintendo owned, Zelda is the princess, Link is the hero, Call of Duty is filled with annoying 6 year olds on XBL, Facebook games/AngryBirds/and the like aren't usually considered real "Games" by gamers, etc, but the last game I actually played all the way through was Banjo Tooie for N64. Since this seems to be a gaming-focused forum, I don't know how much I'd fit in here.

I'll be sure to make status updates at least daily on her, as everyone seems to prefer that.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 21, 2013)

Theres a spot for everyone (who doesn't make an ass of themselves) here


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 21, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Gaming has never been my strong suit. I'm educated enough on the matter to know that Mario is Nintendo owned, Zelda is the princess, Link is the hero, Call of Duty is filled with annoying 6 year olds on XBL, Facebook games/AngryBirds/and the like aren't usually considered real "Games" by gamers, etc, but the last game I actually played all the way through was Banjo Tooie for N64. Since this seems to be a gaming-focused forum, I don't know how much I'd fit in here.
> 
> I'll be sure to make status updates at least daily on her, as everyone seems to prefer that.


 
Even if you didn't understand nothing about gaming, we still wouldn't mind.

Screw the gaming, Xuphor is struggling for her life, and needs a donor.  The last concern any of us have, is whether or not you know Sonic is Sega owned or that Mario wears a cap.

I also agree on daily updates please. If you can that is.

Can you please tell her not to lose *hope*? She has many people worried about her and many friends here who are wishing she gets better.

Don't mention my name though, as I'm neither a friend or someone close. I'm just a fellow member who happened to stumble across this post, and feel the need to just say something.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 21, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> v.v I can't beleive I forgot to mention this in my last message..... must have been insanely tired....
> 
> Anyway, I'm all packed up now, and my sister will be driving me to the hospital (a good 2 hours away). I will be spending the rest of my days either until a donor is found or until I die in the hospital. If you're wondering why, because
> 1) - It's better for me anyway to be in a hospital right now.
> ...


 

Good luck!! I really hope that donor appear.

God bless ya!!


----------



## raulpica (Jul 21, 2013)

Great news, I'm really happy  Kinecto, please tell your sister that we're all rooting for her and hoping for the best!


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 21, 2013)

According to her doctors, Xuphor has gone up a tad on the donation list since yesterday, but still not at the top.
Nothing else new to report as of now, unfortunately.

Also: Is there anyone here that knows her RL? Wanting to know incase something happens.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 21, 2013)

Good to know there's hope, even if it's just a sliver.

After all this passes, whatever the outcome, you're welcome to stay too if you like.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm very glad you got some financial assistance, Xuphor. I suppose everyone's prayers worked!

This just goes to show, even a little hope can go a long way. Once again, good luck! Hope all goes well


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 22, 2013)

Daily Update:
Nothing new at all since yesterday.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 22, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Daily Update:
> Nothing new at all since yesterday.


 
Hang in there Xuphor.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 23, 2013)

Xuphor, I had an opportunity to read your news. After our talk on Thursday, I was excited to see what you were so excited about. This is great news, and I'm glad that there is still hope to be found in this situation. I hope you do find a donor in time, and I have everyone at home keeping you in your thoughts and prayers. Keep your head up, and don't ever let this bullshit (excuse my language) keep you from finding happiness in the things you enjoy. Hang in there.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 23, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> Xuphor, I had an opportunity to read your news. After our talk on Thursday, I was excited to see what you were so excited about. This is great news, and I'm glad that there is still hope to be found in this situation. I hope you do find a donor in time, and I have everyone at home keeping you in your thoughts and prayers. Keep your head up, and don't ever let this bullshit (excuse my language) keep you from finding happiness in the things you enjoy. Hang in there.


 
What language? Her condition *IS* a bullshit!

Xuphor will find a donor, and she will get through this!


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words to my sister as usual, but like yesterday, nothing new to report today as of yet.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 23, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Thanks for the kind words to my sister as usual, but like yesterday, nothing new to report today as of yet.


 
Doesn't matter. I have hope. There are good news to come soon!


----------



## Cyan (Jul 23, 2013)

Is she alone? What is she doing to spend time?
Is she on bed all day, with mechanical ventilation providing oxygen, or can she still breath by herself?

I wish you good luck and lot of courage to her and all your family.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 23, 2013)

Hum... I'm kinda late on this as I haven't been keeping up with the temp lately, however this is pretty sad.
I've played some mmo's with Xuphor before and she always seemed pretty strong, well, I don't understand a lot about it, but to me the fact that she played games and wrote lengthy background stories for the characters seemed pretty brave, it must be hard knowing you have a serious disease yet continue to do things you like. 

Well, I hope things do go well, it's great you managed to get funding for it so I wish you'll manage to the lungs and get better so you can go back and live as you'd like. =3


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 23, 2013)

Cyan said:


> Is she alone? What is she doing to spend time?
> Is she on bed all day, with mechanical ventilation providing oxygen, or can she still breath by herself?
> 
> I wish you good luck and lot of courage to her and all your family.


Yes and No, I visit her daily (that's how I find out new info). She has her smartphone and a laptop, but no internet due to the fact she's in a dead zone that's enormous. Closest place that can get on the internet I could find was 5 stories above her on the other side of the hospital.
Since she can't walk 15 feet without nearly or actually collapsing from oxygen loss due to intense coughing, she's pretty much stuck in her hospital room. She can still breath on her own, doesn't need a bedpan, etc. I can't say how much longer that will last though, as even the doctors are hesitant to answer that.

As I am the only family member that hasn't completely disowned her, I thank you.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 23, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> As I am the only family member that hasn't completely disowned her, I thank you.


What are you talking about? The entire GBATemp Community is her family and i can assure you we haven't disowned her . Just think of us as your distant cousins


----------



## Naridar (Jul 23, 2013)

Whoa, I haven't heard about her condition before. I, too, wish her the best of luck. It's sad, though, that such an important, life-saving procedure had to be delayed because of monetary reasons.  I don't know about her family, but "disowning" someone in a situation like this... I'd rather not use any words for it.

Either way, be brave and don't give up! I sincerely hope everything turns out as good as possible.


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 23, 2013)

Naridar said:


> Whoa, I haven't heard about her condition before. I, too, wish her the best of luck. It's sad, though, that such an important, life-saving procedure had to be delayed because of monetary reasons. I don't know about her family, but "disowning" someone in a situation like this... I'd rather not use any words for it.
> 
> Either way, be brave and don't give up! I sincerely hope everything turns out as good as possible.


 
The rest of her family didn't disown her recently, that was at least 15 years ago. I won't go into details why as I don't think she'd like me saying that, but it's not by absolutely *any* means related to CF or any other medical condition. I will say that when our parents were made aware of her needing a lung transplant, literally the first thing out of our mother's mouth was: "Finally she'll be out of my life", and our father's reaction was no better, possibly worse.

Vengenceonu (I learned about calls, yay) - I called her just to tell her that, she seemed to already think that, and seems to love that fact.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 24, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> The rest of her family didn't disown her recently, that was at least 15 years ago. I won't go into details why as I don't think she'd like me saying that, but it's not by absolutely *any* means related to CF or any other medical condition. I will say that when our parents were made aware of her needing a lung transplant, literally the first thing out of our mother's mouth was: "Finally she'll be out of my life", and our father's reaction was no better, possibly worse.
> 
> Vengenceonu (I learned about calls, yay) - I called her just to tell her that, she seemed to already think that, and seems to love that fact.


 
Wow, that really kinda fucked up if you don't mind me saying. Your mother had no right to say that regardless of how stressful the CF has been on your family. Same with your father. If and when she gets the transplant (hopefully) after her recovery period you should distance her from them as much as possible.
I'm glad what i said made her happy, she deserves it. I can't imagine having to live so isolated in a hospital with only 1 loving family member (100 kudo and sister points to you) coming to visit. I know its still all up to chance if she finds a donor but the least everyone here at GBATemp can do is to make her as happy as possible (and you, this must be stressful as well for you too).

On another note: I dont't even know how to make calls, how sad is that >_>  and I've been here for a month.


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 24, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Your mother had no right to say that regardless of how stressful the CF has been on your family. Same with your father. If and when she gets the transplant (hopefully) after her recovery period you should distance her from them as much as possible.


Again, it's not in any way related to medical conditions, her CF added absolutely no stress on our mother because she doesn't care at all, and hasn't since she disowned her 15 years ago. She was only told a while back because she's her mother, and hospitals automatically call known family members when something dire happens, that is also how I found out (I only moved in with her in either late March or early April, to help her. I lived about 110 miles away prior to that.)
We're both already much distanced from them, 7 states are between us, and that has been the case since she was legally allowed to live on her own at 18, which was 7 years ago.

I'd stay with her all the time if I could, but she's never been a social person RL, and actually asked that I not do that.

Also - just type @-*member name* minus the hyphen and asterixi to call a member.


----------



## RedCoreZero (Jul 24, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> The rest of her family didn't disown her recently, that was at least 15 years ago. I won't go into details why as I don't think she'd like me saying that, but it's not by absolutely *any* means related to CF or any other medical condition. I will say that when our parents were made aware of her needing a lung transplant, literally the first thing out of our mother's mouth was: "Finally she'll be out of my life", and our father's reaction was no better, possibly worse.
> 
> Vengenceonu (I learned about calls, yay) - I called her just to tell her that, she seemed to already think that, and seems to love that fact.


 

That's more fucked up!

Every second counts Xuphor, make the best of it!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 24, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Again, it's not in any way related to medical conditions, her CF added absolutely no stress on our mother because she doesn't care at all, and hasn't since she disowned her 15 years ago. She was only told a while back because she's her mother, and hospitals automatically call known family members when something dire happens, that is also how I found out (I only moved in with her in March, to help her. I lived about 110 miles away prior to that.)
> We're both already much distanced from them, 7 states are between us, and that has been the case since she was legally allowed to live on her own at 18, which was 7 years ago.
> 
> I'd stay with her all the time if I could, but she's never been a social person RL, and actually asked that I not do that.
> ...


 
Good to know.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> As I am the only family member that hasn't completely disowned her, I thank you.


 
As Vengenceonu said, she is family to us. Even though none of us have met her, even though we are all over the world, she's part of our community and part of our hearts. And no matter what the outcome is, no matter how good or bad the future may present, she is a Temper like all of us and will always be be one no matter what. We shall always stand beside her and hope the best for her because that's what it means to be family.
Honestly I think The Doctor says it best.


> Hey, do you mind if I tell you a story? One you might not have heard. All the elements in your body were forged many, many millions of years ago, in the heart of a far away star that exploded and died. That explosion scattered those elements across the desolations of deep space. After so, so many millions of years, these elements came together to form new stars and new planets. And on and on it went. The elements came together and burst apart, forming shoes and ships and sealing wax, and cabbages and kings. Until eventually, they came together to make you. You are unique in the universe.


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 24, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> The rest of her family didn't disown her recently, that was at least *15 years ago*.





Kinekto said:


> We're both already much distanced from them, 7 states are between us, and that has been the case since she was legally allowed to live on her own *at 18, which was 7 years ago*.


 
Wait... what? Who disowns their own child of ~10/11 years old? Messed up on so many levels, if you haven't made a typo with those numbers.


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 24, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> Wait... what? Who disowns their own child of 10 years old? Messed up on so many levels, if you haven't made a typo with those numbers.


I did not typo anything.

Anyway, I'm going to head back to see her, got a mysterious call from her doctor. Didn't sound good.
I'll post something about this call later, no idea when though. Whenever I have internet again and am not choked up anymore I guess.

EDIT: Heading out the door now, thanks again for all the support you're giving her, everyone.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> I did not typo anything.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to head back to see her, got a mysterious call from her doctor. Didn't sound good.
> I'll post something about this call later, no idea when though. Whenever I have internet again and am not choked up anymore I guess.


 
Tell her to stay strong, we are always here for her no matter what happens.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey Kinekto. You really don't know how much of a great person you are being the biggest support for your sister. God bless you and your brave sister. Hang in there, both of you, and hope everything goes quick. Thanks again to that good person who helped her, now its time for the donor to appear. Take care of yourselves, and I'll pray that the donor appears really quick. 
I hope the doctor visit comes out fine. 
Prayers are with you all.


----------



## Issac (Jul 24, 2013)

Stay strong, glad to hear about the donation, and I'm praying for you.


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 24, 2013)

The mysterious call from the doctor turned out to be related to a um.. "feminine supply problem" (doctor's wording) my sister was having that is unrelated to any reason she's in there. From now on, I'll be actually calling the doctor back when she says "call me back" instead of just heading straight up there I think. 

Same condition as yesterday though, still nothing new.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 24, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> The mysterious call from the doctor turned out to be related to a um.. "feminine supply problem" (doctor's wording) my sister was having that is unrelated to any reason she's in there. From now on, I'll be actually calling the doctor back when she says "call me back" instead of just heading straight up there I think.
> 
> Same condition as yesterday though, still nothing new.


 
psh, im not sure if thats code word for tampons/panties or she just ran outta shit to do while there...


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> The mysterious call from the doctor turned out to be related to a um.. "feminine supply problem" (doctor's wording) my sister was having that is unrelated to any reason she's in there. From now on, I'll be actually calling the doctor back when she says "call me back" instead of just heading straight up there I think.
> 
> Same condition as yesterday though, still nothing new.


 
Well at least it was nothing serious.
Be honest I think we would all rather hear nothing is new than bad news, at least with nothing new we know she in the same condition, not to imply that is a good thing, but it's better than getting worse. 
I just hope she hangs in there and stay strong until a donor is found.


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 24, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> psh, im not sure if thats code word for tampons/panties...


I wouldn't expect a Raichu to know about that anyway. Female mice/rats don't have that problem.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 24, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> I wouldn't expect a Raichu to know about that anyway. Female mice/rats don't have that problem.


 







Lol, My job is to bring home the cheese, everything else isn't my problem .


----------



## Naridar (Jul 24, 2013)

That's good to hear, I was afraid something serious happened. Though usually doctors don't tell important news over phone or especially not on recorder. I'm a med school student myself and in the communication course we've learned not to relay bad news through phone calls and rather request a personal meeting, and under no circumstances should we use the recorder even for requesting a call-back exactly because of what happened to you - rushing to a hospital possibly over 100 km away is the smaller bad but since most people in your situation are under extreme emotional stress, they risk causing traffic accidents or getting an acute condition due to stress (heart attack, stroke, panic attack, etc.).


----------



## chyyran (Jul 24, 2013)

Congrats on the donations, never stop fighting onwards Xuphor, and hang in there. I wish you all the best in the days the follow.


----------



## hunter291 (Jul 25, 2013)

As a cf patient myself, I wish you the best! I was so sure that we chatted on the temp a year or two ago, but I can't find the pm anymore. I hope everything works out for you. I look out to write with you again!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 25, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Lol, My job is to bring home the cheese, everything else isn't my problem .


 
Someone outta get Tom here


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 25, 2013)

Sorry for the late update, there is once again nothing new though.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 26, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Someone outta get Tom here


 
Tom Bombadildo
There ya go!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 26, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Tom Bombadildo
> There ya go!


 
Tom from Tom and Jerry XD


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 26, 2013)

I spoke briefly with Xuphor a few minutes ago, and she asked me to give everybody an update... She is still waiting on a donor. That's about as much as she could tell me before she had to go due to extreme chest pain. She also said she was coughing up blood before she logged off.


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 26, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> I spoke briefly with Xuphor a few minutes ago, and she asked me to give everybody an update... She is still waiting on a donor. That's about as much as she could tell me before she had to go due to extreme chest pain. She also said she was coughing up blood before she logged off.


1 - How did you contact her? Did she find a wifi signal finally?
2 - Do you know if the nurses were coming, called, or anything? Or did she think she didn't want to "bother" the nurses again?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 26, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> 1 - How did you contact her? Did she find a wifi signal finally?
> 2 - Do you know if the nurses were coming, called, or anything? Or did she think she didn't want to "bother" the nurses again?


 

She found a wifi spot, presumably from the hospital cafe. Or a nearby cafe from the wifi's signal name. She contacted me on AIM. She said she was pressing the nurse emergency button right before she logged off.


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 26, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> She found a wifi spot, presumably from the hospital cafe. Or a nearby cafe from the wifi's signal name. She contacted me on AIM. She said she was pressing the nurse emergency button right before she logged off.


Oh god, coughing up blood is very uncommon and always a bad sign, even in CF patients. 

If something really bad happens/happened, I'm sure I'll get a call about it, but not knowing is making me a nervous wreck.....
I'm not in any condition to make a 2 hour highway drive right now, so I'm not sure what I'll do if they want me to go up there.

In any case, thanks for the info TwinRetro.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 26, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Oh god, coughing up blood is very uncommon and always a bad sign, even in CF patients.
> 
> If something really bad happens/happened, I'm sure I'll get a call about it, but not knowing is making me a nervous wreck.....
> I'm not in any condition to make a 2 hour highway drive right now, so I'm not sure what I'll do if they want me to go up there.
> ...


 

No problem. I'm worried as well. Please keep us updated when you hear anything.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 26, 2013)

This reminds me way too much of that Movie "John Q" with Denzel Washington. Hopefully the ending is happy like in the movie.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 26, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> No problem. I'm worried as well. Please keep us updated when you hear anything.


 
I wish I could take her illness out, and shoot it repeatedly for 3 hours...

We are cheering for you, Xuphor.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 26, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> I spoke briefly with Xuphor a few minutes ago, and she asked me to give everybody an update... She is still waiting on a donor. That's about as much as she could tell me before she had to go due to extreme chest pain. She also said she was coughing up blood before she logged off.


 
Oh my. That's really sad. Reading that gave tears to my eyes, and my hopes are high for Xuphor. My mom walked in on me crying, told her what's wrong. It was shocking for her, and she got a bit emotional also. Our prayers are with her, and we hope she gets well soon. Take care, and hang in there, Zoe.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't say I am not worried because honestly now I am extremely worried. I don't know much about CF, but coughing up blood is never a good sign.
Not being one who believes in God nor prayer, I can't offer that. But I do believe in the power of human will, she needs to be strong now and hang in there! I can't even imagine the pain and fair she is going through right now, but even through that she needs to be strong and she needs to know we love her and care about her. No matter what we are always here for her and also we are here for you too, Kinekto. I'd like to take into account how amazing you are being as a sister and as a Temper. Staying beside your sister though this horrible ordeal and still finding time to keep us up to date on everything that is happening. Thank you! Seriously from the bottom of my heart, thank you for everything you are doing. It's an honor having you as a member of our community and I am proud to call you a fellow Temper


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 26, 2013)

Got a phone call, at around midnight from her nurse, never a good sign.
The nurse told me that basically she had a massive pulmonary attack of some kind (I don't know all the medical terms she does), and they had to move her to ICU.

This is very, very, VERY bad, obviously. However, there is a glimmer of good. Due to this severity of the problem and the fact that they do not expect her to recover without the transplant, she is now at the top of the donation list. The doctor predicted August 25th as her last day, I predicted early August. We were both wrong. Tonight very welly could be her last night.

I am heading up to the hospital via taxi (I cannot drive in my extremely sleep-deprived and stress driven state). I called a taxi service to take me, and they are heading to my house to pick me up. They said they will be here in about 10-15 minutes.
I will stay up there until either a lung donor is found in time, through the surgery, and through a lot of her recovery. Or..... until she dies. I have no idea how long I'll be up there, nor do I have any idea on how often I will be able to update all of you. I might update ya'll much later tonight with news that she died, or I might update you all a week from now with news that she got a donor and is in recovery still. I don't know.

I know it's late USA time, and early European time, but if any of you have anything left to tell her, now is the time to tell me. Before the taxi gets here.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 26, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Got a phone call, at around midnight from her nurse, never a good sign.
> The nurse told me that basically she had a massive pulmonary attack of some kind (I don't know all the medical terms she does), and they had to move her to ICU.


did a google search and this looks bad

"Pulmonary embolism (PE) is a blockage of the main artery of the lung or one of its branches by a substance that has traveled from elsewhere in the body through the bloodstream (embolism)."


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 26, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Got a phone call, at around midnight from her nurse, never a good sign.
> The nurse told me that basically she had a massive pulmonary attack of some kind (I don't know all the medical terms she does), and they had to move her to ICU.
> 
> This is very, very, VERY bad, obviously. However, there is a glimmer of good. Due to this severity of the problem and the fact that they do not expect her to recover without the transplant, she is now at the top of the donation list. The doctor predicted August 25th, I predicted early August. We were both wrong. Tonight very welly could be her last night.
> ...


 
It's late here where i am too. I think i can speak for all of GBATemp and say tell her We are all Wishing for the best. Not just as people she knows on a game forum but as friends, brothers and FAMILY(you too Kinekto) If u ever need anything while there we will help in anyway we can. Do her a favor and show her the birthday thread you made earlier for her. I know its not her birthday but tonight may be her last day so lets not grieve but celebrate the time we had with her and you. We're prepared for the worst but still praying for the best.

Signed Chris A.k.a Vengenceonu a.k.a someone who cares along with everyone in the gbatemp community (and that other one she goes too).


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 26, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> did a google search and this looks bad
> 
> "Pulmonary embolism (PE) is a blockage of the main artery of the lung or one of its branches by a substance that has traveled from elsewhere in the body through the bloodstream (embolism)."


It wasn't an embolism, those kill the minute the happen I think. This was more of just some kind of a equivilant to the lungs just giving up basically. She's on a ventilator.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2013)

Could you say "heya~" from me to Xuph?
I honestly don't know what else to say and I hate to say good bye.


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 26, 2013)

Taxi's here, heading out the door now.
Hope for the best everyone, and as I said, I have no idea when the next update will happen.
See all of you later either way though, with either good or bad news.


----------



## njaynl (Jul 26, 2013)

God speed ! for you and your sister ! hope all goes well..


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 26, 2013)

I wish you the best of luck in getting that transplant, Xuphor.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 26, 2013)

I am holding out all my hope that a miracle will happen


----------



## Sterling (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't want this to be goodbye. Xuphor, we're all rooting for you, so don't give up until the last round has been fought fairly. You've been fighting for this long, so give it your best shot. I don't know how much you enjoyed the Mass Effect series, but the moment that Commander Shepard put herself into the thick of the shit in order to make the final push was also one of the most awe inspiring points of any video game. When the explosion hit, and all seemed lost, we didn't give up on Shepherd to see it through to the end. She got back up. She went the extra mile. She traveled the space. She walked that final hallway. She faced her worst enemies. She even had to shoot her best friend. Even after all she went through she still got back up and focused on her final task at hand. That single minded determination to live was the only thread that separated the entire galaxy from certain doom. In the end, she made the toughest decision, the decision to live until the very end. In reality, your will to live may not have the same impact as Shepard's did, but the fact of the matter is that there are people here who want you to live. They want you to come back tomorrow and smile and laugh. _We_ want you to come back to GBAtemp and live life to the fullest possible. So, if you see this, welcome back. If you don't, well, we know that you fought to the very end. You didn't give up, even to the last breath. Either way, I salute you.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 26, 2013)

Man things look terrible! I hope the donor appear in time!!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 26, 2013)

From an atheist such as myself, I am willing to pray for that miracle. Let us pray, for the one thing that can save her life. Let us pray, for that lung donation to come NOW, and save the life of a fellow temp I can see many love so much.

As I said and will say again:

I am not a friend nor a foe to her. But it does bring tears to my eyes to even think about the fact that she might not make it.

I might not believe in god.

So why am I praying? Because right now, I sure as hell want to believe he exists. For only he can make this miracle happen.

To Kinekto:

*You are a very good sister, and as many have said before: You are and always will be welcome here. Please, support her until her final hour, if it comes to that.*

To Xuphor:

For better or for worst, you are loved here. You are cared for, and you are in everyone's minds. Know that your existence shall never be forgotten. I'll make sure of that.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm at a loss for words, Anything I could have wanted to say has been expressed countless times here already.

This sucks hard, one of my other friends is going through there nan in a bad way


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 26, 2013)

If you speak to her again, let her know that we're all pulling for her over here. I wish there was something that any of us could do, but the truth is, everything that can be done, has. All we can do now is wait and hope.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 26, 2013)

I wish the best of luck for both of you!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 26, 2013)

We should go ans visit here or at least the Admins. Showing the Temp support to her. Let us pray together so Xuphor could get out of this ALIVE! 
Man I hope the donor appear!


----------



## chyyran (Jul 26, 2013)

Xuphor, you have to come out of this alive..
I don't know what else to say besides good luck. Keep on fighting until you get that transplant.

Kinekto I'm so sorry for what you're going through emotionally right now. Take solace in knowing that we're all here for you and your sister, no matter what happens.


----------



## Lastly (Jul 27, 2013)

I haven't read the whole thread (because I'm busy atm), so please forgive me if I have the fact mixed up. If I understand correctly, a celebrity-leveled temper is willing to become a donor, but haven't showed up?

How much is needed anyway? I'm willing to donate a (hopefully big enough) amount if it's possible, instead of donating to a certain profitable decapping project.

Don't lose hope, never lose any of it. Consider it like water, once you spill it, you lose it. No matter how grave the situation it is, don't lose hope. Maintain your willpower, and think of your beloved friends and family. They're waiting for you to get better and to do those things you love to do. There's a entire world full of possibilities for you to change, and for you to pursuit. I haven't directly helped save any one life before, and I want to do it now. Why would I let a fellow temper lose hope, if there is a miracle left to strive for?  If there is anything I can do to help you, let me know. Let it be a consultation, or money, I will see if I can help.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 27, 2013)

Lastly said:


> I haven't read the whole thread (because I'm busy atm), so please forgive me if I have the fact mixed up. If I understand correctly, a celebrity-leveled temper is willing to become a donor, but haven't showed up?
> 
> How much is needed anyway? I'm willing to donate a (hopefully big enough) amount if it's possible, instead of donating to a certain profitable decapping project.


Not quite. Long story short, Xuphor is in bad need of a lung transplant. Initially she couldn't get the transplant because of finances. However, an anonymous celebrity-level Temper has offered to pay for the transplant. But despite this, Xuphor needs a lung donor (one that specifically fits her needed criteria, as not just any lung will do), and one hasn't been found yet. That's the only thing that stands between her and the transplant at the moment.

I hope that clears things up for you.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 27, 2013)

the anon temper is donating the money
the only problem is now getting a donor
kinekto said her sister was moved to the top of the receiving lung donor list since her lungs have given up and she is on a ventilator

You just have to hope that a donor shows up and she gets the surgery in time

edit: ninja'd


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 27, 2013)

@Kinecto


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 27, 2013)

JoostinOnline, you misspelled it. Kinekto


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 27, 2013)

Any news? Something new?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> JoostinOnline, you misspelled it. Kinekto


Ugh, I'm sick of this site's bugs.  Half the time I use the tag feature, it cuts off the rest of the post.

Kinekto Please tell your sister I'm praying for her, and ask her to think about what we talked about.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 27, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Any news? Something new?


 
I'm affraid Kinekto won't be able to post for a while...

Or it least it doesnt look like it


----------



## DCG (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow... Just found this tread...
I really don't know what to say, other than that I hope a donor is found in time...


----------



## nasune (Jul 27, 2013)

I didn't respond in this thread before because I wasn't sure what to say, but, damn it, please let her pull through.


----------



## Etkar.H (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh God, Kinecto hasn't had any updates in 24 hours... I'm just hoping that nothing bad has happened! 
Hang in there, Xuphor! I don't know you at all, but I know that you will get through this!


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 27, 2013)

We're all pulling for you, Xuphor. Just hang in there bud.

And on a side note I'd like to encourage all of you whose beliefs don't say anything against it to sign up to be an organ donor.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 27, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> [...]And on a side note I'd like to encourage all of you whose beliefs don't say anything against it to sign up to be an organ donor.


 

Ironically (and I really need to be getting to bed) I was actually thinking about that at work today.  Hell, when I die, I'm not gonna need them anymore. I used to have ill feelings towards it just because it was a really weird idea to me, but the last time I thought about that was years and years ago, probably back when I was still afraid of the idea of death.

Were I to die tomorrow, my organs would likely be of good use to someone with a few strokes of luck less (and subsequently a few more) than myself. There's enough fertilizer going into the ground as it is with as much shit as I spew on a daily basis


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm feeling extremely worried right now, my heart is beating so hard with fear.. holy.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 27, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm feeling extremely worried right now, my heart is beating so hard with fear.. holy.


 
Join the club..


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 27, 2013)

It hurts to read these last two pages... I can't think of anything to say right now
I guess we will just have to wait and hope for the best


----------



## TheRedfox (Jul 27, 2013)

Lets throw some hope in this thread, and quote this:


> I will stay up there until either a lung donor is found in time, through the surgery, and through a lot of her recovery. Or..... until she dies. I have no idea how long I'll be up there, nor do I have any idea on how often I will be able to update all of you. I might update ya'll much later tonight with news that she died, or I might update you all a week from now with news that she got a donor and is in recovery still. I don't know.


Three options:
1. Xuphor still lives in a critical state waiting for a donor
2. Xuphor got a donor organ and is recovering
3. Xuphor is dead and her sister is still in the hospital

So the chance she is dead now is low, lets pray and hope for the best!


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 28, 2013)

No news can be good news, I guess. I'm hoping that Kinekto's just stuck in the hospital without internet rather than, er, mourning.


----------



## gameandmatch (Jul 28, 2013)

I been following this for awhile and still lost for words. I hope Xuphor can get well enough to get out of icu and then a lung donor is found.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 28, 2013)

DrOctapu said:


> I'm hoping that Kinekto's just stuck in the hospital without internet rather than, er, mourning.


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## GHANMI (Jul 28, 2013)

Being on the top of the list is good in itself at least...
All is left is that she stays strong and survives this trial... then the surgery...
Life didn't go easy on her, I'd definitely wish for her to live and see some more happiness (she does deserve it)

Praying for her... Right now my heart is aching in pain and anxiety ..
Even though this doesn't mean much from an anonymous person, I'm genuinely rooting for you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2013)

No need to pull out the dark scenarios just yet - remember that her family has more important issues on their heads right now than just updating us on her status, and that's just on-top of their daily lives. Stay calm until her sister logs on, you gotta be patient guys.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No need to pull out the dark scenarios just yet - remember that her family has more important issues on their head right now than just updating us on her status, and that's just on-top of their daily lives. Stay calm until her sister logs on, you gotta be patient guys.


 

Qft.

I'm anxiously waiting to know what happened, but  I have to do just that - wait.  Trying to not have any assumptions either way.

Regardless of what happens/ has happened, sending some good vibes your way, Xuphor and Kinekto. Best of luck.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 28, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Qft.
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting to know what happened, but I have to do just that - wait. Trying to not have any assumptions either way.
> 
> Regardless of what happens/ has happened, sending some good vibes your way, Xuphor and Kinekto. Best of luck.


 

IMO, the lack of updates is a good thing. At the very least I believe it means she's still with us. As anxious as everyone is about this, we have to realize that there's not any Wifi at the hospital. All the MRIs and other electronics is like a black hole for cell and wifi signals, and in ICU in most places, they make sure you turn all electronic devices off before you even step foot in the patient's room, because it interferes with the sensitive machines.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 28, 2013)

All in due time.  Kinekto is either in no place to tell us good or okay news, or in no condition to tell us bad news.  Either way, we'll find out when she's ready and able.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow.. I missed so much barely being online for just maybe an hour or two each day and I haven't really been in this section of the forum much. Somehow I didn't connect in my head that this is where all of the updates would be - I thought this thread was just 14 pages of members giving their best wishes, and I didn't want to feel too nosy after giving mine very early on. 

I'm also still praying for Xuphor - and it scares me that things have progressed to being this bad this quickly... I just hope that she'll survive this and be okay just like everyone else wishes. Things usually look horrible before they get better - and if she doesn't give up, I'm absolutely sure she'll come through. 

Let's keep on hoping. <3


----------



## DCG (Jul 28, 2013)

@ TwinRetro
I think you are correct. At the moment no updates means they are still in the hospital, which we could assume is a good thing...
At the moment all we can do is pray / hope / wish / beg / chant that when there is an update it is a good one.


----------



## signz (Jul 28, 2013)

Just read the last couple pages... Damn!
First, welcome to GBAtemp Kinekto
Second, like others here I also think "no news is better than bad news".
Third, last week I got a letter from my "health insurance"(that word sounds kinda wrong, but anyway) about organ donation - basically with a donator pass and some info about it. Reading what Xuphor has to go through, I think I'll check "yes, donate all my organs". I mean, it's not like I'll need them when I'm dead, right?

I really hope Kinekto's next post will be "SHE'S ALRIGHT, GUYS!".


----------



## Rydian (Jul 28, 2013)

Times are EST, a few minutes before this post.

(3:21:38 PM) (Xuphor's AIM Account): [...] The hospital she's at (I'm with her) only has internet in their cafe, and they block GBATemp, Youtube, and pretty much every website except Google and IM clients

(3:29:11 PM) (Xuphor's AIM Account): First tell them that this is Kinekto, and the problem with the cafe blocking anything but Google and IM Clients pretty much, or I'd post the update myself. After since whenever that was I had to run to the hospital at night (2-3 days maybe, lost track), a donor was found. *She has been entiely unresponsive since I got up there, and a donor was found* very late last night.

(3:29:54 PM) (Xuphor's AIM Account): Due to timing and the limited number of doctors that can perform a lung transplant, *she's up for surgery at 5pm CST today*
(3:33:42 PM) (Xuphor's AIM Account): *Even if they make it through the surgery, loads of other things can go wrong within 48 hours after the surgery*

(3:37:57 PM) (Xuphor's AIM Account): I won't be able to come back on it until.... I think the timer is for 10 hours or something...
(3:39:06 PM) (Xuphor's AIM Account): There is someone else from GBATemp she has on her list, so I'll see if he's here and not AFK first
(3:39:22 PM) (Xuphor's AIM Account): If he's not here or AFK, I'll leave you a message
(3:39:39 PM) (Xuphor's AIM Account): What did he say his name was...
(3:39:48 PM) (Xuphor's AIM Account): TwinRetro


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 28, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Times are EST, a few minutes before this post.
> 
> (3:21:38 PM) (Xuphor's AIM Account): [...] The hospital she's at (I'm with her) only has internet in their cafe, and they block GBATemp, Youtube, and pretty much every website except Google and IM clients
> 
> ...


 
Man thats awesome that the donor was found!!!!

But didn't understand that last part.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 28, 2013)

Not sure whether this is good or bad news... I know it's a bit of both.

Regardless, keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 28, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Not sure whether this is good or bad news... I know it's a bit of both.
> 
> Regardless, keeping my fingers crossed.


Right now, its the best possible news. She got a donor and a surgery date.

There's still a lot of uncertainty ahead though with the surgery.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 28, 2013)

I hope her body could take the surgery. But is not the surgery what we should be worry about. Is the transplant(Her new lung). Crossing fingers that her body dont reject it.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 28, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Man thats awesome that the donor was found!!!!
> 
> But didn't understand that last part.


After transplant surgery, 48 hours is critical time. If she can make it through these 48 hours, she has a great chance of survival.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 28, 2013)

Woah, skimming that made me think TwinRetro was the donor. 

Very nice surprise though; not out of the woods yet but it's something.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 28, 2013)

Higher power be praised! Now, the only thing now that might go wrong are complications during surgery, or after surgery her body may reject the lung.

I don't want to think about it either, but I'm still praying an hoping for the best. She will survive this.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 28, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Times are EST, a few minutes before this post.
> 
> (3:21:38 PM) (Xuphor's AIM Account): [...] The hospital she's at (I'm with her) only has internet in their cafe, and they block GBATemp, Youtube, and pretty much every website except Google and IM clients
> 
> ...


Just bumping this update so people just logging-on know what's up. The surgery is about 35 minutes from this (my) post.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Woah, skimming that made me think TwinRetro was the donor.
> 
> Very nice surprise though; not out of the woods yet but it's something.


 

This is proof that miracles can and still happen in this world


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 28, 2013)

Even though a donor has been found, the operation in itself is one hellova procedure to go through, i do hope Xuphor is strong enough.

She's in my thoughts.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 28, 2013)

It's not the surgery, it's the timer on the connection.


----------



## Snailface (Jul 28, 2013)

Barring any delays, the surgery should be starting now. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## dalc789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Really hoping it goes well.


----------



## DCG (Jul 28, 2013)

But how long does such a surgery usualy take?
I know there are some that could take up to 8+ hours or so :s and that 48 hour period starts after the surgery......

Luckely a donor has been found, so that part is over. Now it's up to the doctors and Xuphor to pass the next two steps.

I think a "thank you" is in place for both the donor, and the anonymous benefactor (don't know if I used the proper word :s)
Without them it wouldn't have been possible to get to this point that she still has a fighting chance.
So...
Thank you, from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 28, 2013)

She didn't have to wait very long time since she is on the transplant list. I hope the lungs are in good shape (or the operation will be/might be canceled at this time), and that she is still strong enough for the surgery and that she will not have any reject and infectious.
My thought goes to the person who just passed away and made this possible too. his/her life will save other lives.
And thanks to our reader/user who made this happened.

lung transplant should take around 8 to 10 hours.
Kinekto will be alone all this time, I hope she can connect to have people to speak with.

About the 48h-72h after the surgery, Xuphor will have a tube in her throat to help her breath and evacuate secretions. she will not be able to talk or eat, and she might be attached to the bed prevent her from removing it.


----------



## The_Cooker (Jul 28, 2013)

Hang in there Xuphor!!


----------



## Walker D (Jul 29, 2013)

Even though the situation is critical, I don't think she could be in a better situation right now  ....before, she had no hope and was just waiting the inevitable. Now, she has a funded operation, got a donator and is making the surgical procedure just now! (and all that happened during the same time she had a big worsening in his health).

This things happened too much on the right time, and I'm wanting to believe that it was for a reason.

So, I hope Xuphor survives to it! I believe


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 29, 2013)

I had to sign in just for this. Firstly, my thoughts:

I'm glad that I and along a bunch of other people had convinced to be open for donations. I sent her a loooong message on PS3 to change her mindset. And I'm sure a ton of you guys did as well.

Now, I'm saddened by this, because I've had her on PS3 so long, but we never really played games together. But looking at our libraries, we have two different sets of games.

I hope she makes it through this. I don't believe in God, or prayers, but I believe in keeping a fighting attitude until there's nothing left. I've heard so many stories of where people (myself included), just because you keep a positive attitude, the body reacts in a much better way. And with that, things always turn out for the better. I'll still keep a positive attitude for her, I won't be scared, and I'll always think until I'm proven otherwise, that she's gonna be just fine and she's gonna make this CF her bitch. Whoever you are on GBAtemp who provided the money, Karma is gonna start looking out for you, you did an amazing thing.

Xuphor, you got this thing girl, you got it by the ass. You're gonna take control of this thing and you're gonna make it your bitch. You have a lot of people rooting for you, there's no way you can lose.


----------



## smile72 (Jul 29, 2013)

Good luck Xuphor!


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I had to sign in just for this. Firstly, my thoughts:
> 
> I'm glad that I and along a bunch of other people had convinced to be open for donations. I sent her a loooong message on PS3 to change her mindset. And I'm sure a ton of you guys did as well.
> 
> ...


 
You know you're honest when you quote AVGN.

Keep fighting Xuphor. Give CF a kick in the nuts for all of us.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 29, 2013)

Best of Luck Xuphor!!


----------



## Aurora Wright (Jul 29, 2013)

Best of luck <3


----------



## chyyran (Jul 29, 2013)

Good luck Xuphor. You have to make it through this.. Keep on fighting.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Times are EST, a few minutes before this post.
> 
> (3:21:38 PM) (Xuphor's AIM Account): [...] The hospital she's at (I'm with her) only has internet in their cafe, and they block GBATemp, Youtube, and pretty much every website except Google and IM clients
> 
> ...


 


Thank you for the update, Rydian. I was out and about taking care of things last night, so I wasn't on the computer, but I have been keeping AIM open on ebuddy 24/7 just for that reason. A donor being found and a date set for surgery is seriously the best we can ask for right now. It seems like the next few days are going to be the most critical of them all. Locally, people have been asking me about Xuphor. People I don't even know, that heard about her from a friend of a friend, or a member of a family member's church. Of course they don't now all the particulars, but my point is, there are many more people than she knows that are rooting for her and praying for her to pull through. 

And, Xuphor, if you end up kicking CF's ass and read this, I'll fly down there myself and buy you a beer. You deserve it.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2013)

I've been watching this thread like a hawk and I'm so glad to hear good news. Best thing now is to wait and hope though. I wish her the very best.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 29, 2013)

What a relief! I'm so glad to hear that the wait is over and a donor has been found.
Lets all hope and pray for Xuphor to be strong enough to go trough this complicated procedure.
I feel she will beat this boss and go to the next level.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm so happy for Xuphor - I knew it would be possible for her to get through this - and it's a miracle she's been given this chance. Life is just too precious, and she's going to have the best birthday coming up! 

Thinking about her all day long at work today, still praying for the best!


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 29, 2013)

That's great news. Here's hoping that everything goes fine with the transplant.


----------



## broitsak (Jul 29, 2013)

Hopefully things go well, glad to hear the good news.

Also, off topic but, she's going to have tons of notifications if you guys keep tagging her in your posts, just saying :3


----------



## elridge (Jul 29, 2013)

Be strong Xuphor! You can do this!


----------



## Coto (Jul 29, 2013)

Now Xuphor you gotta show us you can face this..

edit: because you will have to!


----------



## loco365 (Jul 29, 2013)

I come home from work to hear that GBAtemp's most missed member got her final wish, which will no longer be so final! Very nice to hear Xuphor got a hold of CF. You'll be in my thoughts in the coming hours. Best of luck and we hope to see you pull through.

And if I wasn't so broke, I too would send something, but for anyone here reading this, sign this eCard. I'm pretty sure I can get it sent to her via email, I just need to find how, as well as an appropriate date (If I can get her email, that'd be really nice!).

http://groupcard.com/c/zLnwAlJl_-C


----------



## njaynl (Jul 29, 2013)

This is great news !!! if you ever visit holland be sure to drop by and i will also buy you a beer and give you a free tour of the country ! god speed


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 29, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I come home from work to hear that GBAtemp's most missed member got her final wish, which will no longer be so final! Very nice to hear Xuphor got a hold of CF. You'll be in my thoughts in the coming hours. Best of luck and we hope to see you pull through.
> 
> And if I wasn't so broke, I too would send something, but for anyone here reading this, sign this eCard. I'm pretty sure I can get it sent to her via email, I just need to find how, as well as an appropriate date (If I can get her email, that'd be really nice!).
> 
> http://groupcard.com/c/zLnwAlJl_-C


 
Signed!

Lets hope she can make it, just one final push to pull through.

Go Xuphor.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 29, 2013)

Well that's awesome that the donor was found! Hope everything turns out okay~


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 29, 2013)

Good luck Xuphor!!

You can do this, you can win this! We all are rooting for you!


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 29, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Good luck Xuphor!!
> 
> You MUST do this, you MUST win this! We all are rooting for you!



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## njaynl (Jul 29, 2013)

Also signed


----------



## Etkar.H (Jul 29, 2013)

The surgery should be done by now.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 29, 2013)

No message yet.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't know how I didn't see this thread until today...I just read a lot of it, and I'm really glad a donor was found. I hope the surgery went well...I'm gonna be watching this thread like a hawk from now on.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 29, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I come home from work to hear that GBAtemp's most missed member got her final wish, which will no longer be so final! Very nice to hear Xuphor got a hold of CF. You'll be in my thoughts in the coming hours. Best of luck and we hope to see you pull through.
> 
> And if I wasn't so broke, I too would send something, but for anyone here reading this, sign this eCard. I'm pretty sure I can get it sent to her via email, I just need to find how, as well as an appropriate date (If I can get her email, that'd be really nice!).
> 
> http://groupcard.com/c/zLnwAlJl_-C


Is there any way you can sign this in my stead? I just moved into a new apartment and can't afford internet for another week, so I only have my phone (which doesn't play well with that site).


----------



## loco365 (Jul 29, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Is there any way you can sign this in my stead? I just moved into a new apartment and can't afford internet for another week, so I only have my phone (which doesn't play well with that site).


 
Send me a message stating what you want to say and I'll copy/paste it for you.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 29, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> Send me a message stating what you want to say and I'll copy/paste it for you.


Thanks!  I'll send it in a bit.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank God.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 29, 2013)

Good luck Xuphor, there's really not much else for me to say at this point.
We're all rootin' for you.



Team Fail said:


> I come home from work to hear that GBAtemp's most missed member got her final wish, which will no longer be so final! Very nice to hear Xuphor got a hold of CF. You'll be in my thoughts in the coming hours. Best of luck and we hope to see you pull through.
> 
> And if I wasn't so broke, I too would send something, but for anyone here reading this, sign this eCard. I'm pretty sure I can get it sent to her via email, I just need to find how, as well as an appropriate date (If I can get her email, that'd be really nice!).
> 
> http://groupcard.com/c/zLnwAlJl_-C


 
Signed as well.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jul 29, 2013)

Signed. 

Even now there is hope for man...


----------



## Coto (Jul 29, 2013)

signed too


----------



## LAA (Jul 29, 2013)

Been keeping an eye on this forum, but not posted yet, because I dont want to feel I'm giving someone false hope and if the worst happens, (God forbid), it'd really affect me and probably get me upset, ha ha. Not to sound I don't care, of course I do, its just... I fear getting too attached and just hope quietly?

After reading the transplant news, I'm so happy for Xuphor! All I can say is I wish her good luck through the surgery and the recovery! Hopefully this will mean you can experience Next Gen gaming with the rest of us  (At least if you're looking forward to it).
I think this is one of the best things, if not the best, I've seen come from GBATemp. I mean a lot of good has come out of it really, game wise of course, all the homebrew, apps, tutorials, etc., but the power to save a life and to support one in danger, that brings things to a totally new level, and on a gaming forum of all places!
All I can say is this is a proud moment for GBATemp and its community.

All we can do is hope for Xuphor's surgery and recovery and welcome her back when shes all recovered and healthy!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 29, 2013)

I can't find it, what are we signing?


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 29, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I can't find it, what are we signing?


 
The Group card link in Team Fail's post.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I can't find it, what are we signing?


 
http://www.groupcard.com/c/zLnwAlJl_-C


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2013)

Signed!

Come on Xuph, you dan do it ;D


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 29, 2013)

Signed.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 29, 2013)

Signed


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2013)

Signed


----------



## signz (Jul 29, 2013)

Signed as well earlier today.  I really hope we hear some good news soon..


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 29, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> Send me a message stating what you want to say and I'll copy/paste it for you.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 29, 2013)

signed, ive been lurking this thread a few days now.

sometimes i feel the temp is 1 sorry excuse of puber boys running around, but this thread makes it all good. 

beat this shit girl, were all rooting for ya


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 29, 2013)

Signed!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 29, 2013)

Signed. I'm so damn happy that there is a huge chance for things to go well! Xuphor, hang in there, we know you can make it. Take care


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2013)

I signed it as well

I want to see nothing short of a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 29, 2013)

Signed.


----------



## broitsak (Jul 29, 2013)

Signed.


----------



## ii-c-going (Jul 29, 2013)

Signed


----------



## Extol (Jul 29, 2013)

I've been reading this thread since near the beginning. My heart races every day whenever I check for updates. You can beat this Xuphor!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 29, 2013)

Signed the card, I hope all's going well.


----------



## Devin (Jul 29, 2013)

Card signed, looking forward to seeing you on here again Xuphor. 



Spoiler


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2013)

*Update: After 12 hours, the length contributed to complications during surgery, Xuphor has successfully received the new set of lungs, and has been moved to ICU. She's stable and awake, but not really aware of what's going on yet. It's estimated that she'll be moved to a regular room anywhere from the next day to the next week, in which time she may or may not be able to contact us even then, due to no wifi. The next 48 hours are the most critical, as it's the window for cell and organ rejection. We can all breathe a sigh of relief, even if it's just for now. *


----------



## Exiron (Jul 29, 2013)

YES


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> **snip*


 
That's the most amazing thing I've ever read, I really hope everything turns out great and she's back up and running like her old self again.

And to the donor who paid for all of this, once again, thank you! You saved a life! Seriously whoever you are, you are a hero!

I am also going to give a shout out to the doctors who worked so hard to save her life! Seriously, they need to be thanked too! It's their hard work and efforts that saved her!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> *Update: After 12 hours, the length contributed to complications during surgery, Xuphor has successfully received the new set of lungs, and has been moved to ICU. She's stable and awake, but not really aware of what's going on yet. It's estimated that she'll be moved to a regular room anywhere from the next day to the next week, in which time she may or may not be able to contact us even then, due to no wifi. The next 48 hours are the most critical, as it's the window for cell and organ rejection. We can all breathe a sigh of relief, even if it's just for now. *


 
That is freaking awesome   Medical science is amazing, I know someone who had a heart transplant and has been living an excellent life as a result.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes! I'm so happy to hear


----------



## GHANMI (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks God. Thanks a lot for sharing this with us.
So happy and relieved for Xuphor overcoming this trial after all these stressful days..
Wishing her good luck (I'm for some reason confident she'll make it...)


----------



## Zaertix (Jul 29, 2013)

When I started and read the red text, my heart stopped then I finished the first bit and literally cheered, knocking over my chair. I'm so relieved, now to hope and hope some more!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 29, 2013)

Signed the card.
Heh, i'm smiling. That's rare nowadays.


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 29, 2013)

As soon as Xuphor gets moved out from the ICU you know she's gonna be fine.

Great news that she was strong enough to get through that lengthy surgery, and she's doing well as can be expected, thanks for the update Twin.


----------



## broitsak (Jul 29, 2013)

That's amazing news! So happy!


----------



## chyyran (Jul 29, 2013)

Exiron said:


> YES


 



Congratulations Xuphor!  Miracles do happen 

Get well soon!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 29, 2013)

Fantastic news


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 29, 2013)

This thread just keeps getting better and better.

Only a little while longer, Xuphor, and then maybe you can let out a sigh of relief a little easier than before.  Keep on fighting, you've done so damn well so far.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 29, 2013)

SIGH.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 29, 2013)

Holy crap  ..I got scared when I saw all that red text    ....good thing that the news were actually awesome 


Also, just signed to the card, and also made a drawing for her on it ...don't know if it turned out that well, but I did my best..
hope she likes it


----------



## dalc789 (Jul 29, 2013)

Damn near pissed myself when I saw the red text with "Update".  Breathed a huge sigh of relief when it said the surgery was a success.  That's fucking great


----------



## mehrab2603 (Jul 29, 2013)

Not far now. Go for it Xuphor


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 29, 2013)

This is wonderful news.  Praise God.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2013)

TwinRetro: Dude, use *GREEN FOR GOOD NEWS.* You nearly made my hearts pause.

I don't suppose she's going to frame up her old lungs and hang them on the wall...?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2013)

That's great news!!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 29, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> TwinRetro: Dude, use *GREEN FOR GOOD NEWS.* You nearly made my hearts pause.
> 
> I don't suppose she's going to frame up her old lungs and hang them on the wall...?


 

Hah! Good point. Changed to avoid confusion. I used red for visibility, but I can understand how that could be confusing 

And as much as she would probably love that, the old lungs are usually sent in for biopsy, and the rest sent off to different research facilities.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Jul 29, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> TwinRetro: Dude, use *GREEN FOR GOOD NEWS.* You nearly made my hearts


I Agree.
Fantastic news btw. Made me smile


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 29, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> Hah! Good point. Changed to avoid confusion. I used red for visibility, but I can understand how that could be confusing
> 
> And as much as she would probably love that, the old lungs are usually sent in for biopsy, and the rest sent off to different research facilities.


 
Shame on you, dogs and most color blind people wouldn't know the difference!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 29, 2013)

Strange i didn't get any alerts the past 3 days, but anyway I'm overjoyed by the news. Good work Kinekto, Xuphor, the doctors, the donor (may you rest in peace), the anonymous benefactor (thanks again and again), Everyone here at GBATemp, God, Anyone who shared their prayers for her and OPRAH (lets be honest, this is an oprah moment right here xD) Everyone pat yourself on the back for a job well done. But it's stil not over so don't pat too long.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 29, 2013)

That's an amazing thing to hear. When she gets off any support devices, she should take the biggest breath of her life. She truly deserves it, because she's a fighter.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 29, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> *Update: After 12 hours, the length contributed to complications during surgery, Xuphor has successfully received the new set of lungs, and has been moved to ICU. She's stable and awake, but not really aware of what's going on yet. It's estimated that she'll be moved to a regular room anywhere from the next day to the next week, in which time she may or may not be able to contact us even then, due to no wifi. The next 48 hours are the most critical, as it's the window for cell and organ rejection. We can all breathe a sigh of relief, even if it's just for now. *


 

THIS JUST MADE MY DAY!!!!

LONG LIVE XUPHOR!!


----------



## signz (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, that's awesome news! Now let's hope the next 48 hours won't host any problems.


----------



## DCG (Jul 29, 2013)

Hell yes 
I've waited for this news 

Now, what to write in that card.... (very bad with words...)
Signed


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 29, 2013)

Walker D said:


> Yeah.. ..crazy ride ...just a question, if someone knows the answer.. ..there's the possibility that the disease that Xuphor has comes back in some point of her live?, or having new lungs is a definitive cure?


CF is genetic, so it is something that will always be present in her body unless gene therapy some day finds an approved way to cure it. On a positive note, there is no way for the new lungs to simply acquire CF, so as long as there are no complications, her lung issues should be resolved. After a quick read up on what the long term affects of CF in the rest of the body are, they aren't nearly as crippling or even remotely as deadly as what occurs in affected lungs, so, for the most part, new lungs are a fairly effective solution to the harsher problems brought on by CF.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 29, 2013)

this is awesome news! now we need to wait just a little more before calling it a victory
hang in there Xuphor!!!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 29, 2013)

So glad to see that they found a donor in time, my thoughts are with Xuphor with hopes that everything now progresses as it should and she makes a recovery .

Keep strong girl!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 29, 2013)

Well that's great news, I hope all continues to go well.  Signed!


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jul 29, 2013)

glad to hear the good news


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 30, 2013)

If she makes it through this, can a mod retitle the thread "I kicked my medical condition in the ass"?


----------



## The_Cooker (Jul 30, 2013)

Glad to hear the good news.

Keep it up and don't get stressed out


----------



## nando (Jul 30, 2013)

wow. hope all goes well. must be strange to have someone else's lungs.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 30, 2013)

So happy! A victory for Xuphor and GBATemp! 

Get well soon!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 30, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I come home from work to hear that GBAtemp's most missed member got her final wish, which will no longer be so final! Very nice to hear Xuphor got a hold of CF. You'll be in my thoughts in the coming hours. Best of luck and we hope to see you pull through.
> 
> And if I wasn't so broke, I too would send something, but for anyone here reading this, sign this eCard. I'm pretty sure I can get it sent to her via email, I just need to find how, as well as an appropriate date (If I can get her email, that'd be really nice!).
> 
> http://groupcard.com/c/zLnwAlJl_-C


signed

by far this is the most heart wrenching(i hope i used that right) thread i've read.  i remember not being able to ask her in her KYT session. Xuphor you got my entire support so make a good recovery .


----------



## Warrior522 (Jul 30, 2013)

Off to go grab a certain Doctor Who clip for when she makes her triumphant return. Today is a truly great day.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Not to rain on everyone's parade but...
while the surgery has been a success, there's still a chance that her body might reject it...
Let us hope that in 48 hrs after the surgery, she is still among the living.


----------



## broitsak (Jul 30, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Not to rain on everyone's parade but...
> while the surgery has been a success, there's still a chance that her body might reject it...
> Let us hope that in 48 hrs after the surgery, she is still among the living.


Stay positive buddy :3
Let's hope for the best.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Stay positive buddy :3
> Let's hope for the best.


 
Not being negative, just being realistic.


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 30, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> among the living




Sorry, instantly reminded me of that song, she's always been a metal fan. I was just on her PSN account buying some more Rock Band 3 songs for her and that song, ironically, was one of them.

All signs are good shell be fine so far. So good in fact that I came back home. I'll be going back up there again tomorrow when I get a call she's out of ICU or another emergency call. It'll be nice to actually get some sleep in my bed for a change. 
I have very high hopes and feelings that she'll be fine. Just got to wait until she's not in ICU anymore, and then I'll be back up there. They'll call me the minute she'll move out of ICU, night or day. Can't say I know if I'll be awake when they call, but I told them to leave a detailed message in any case if I don't answer it. They'll, as usual, also call if something else really bad happens. That being said, I'll stick around for a little longer, then I'm going to sleep for probably 15 hours 

TwinRetro
Rydian
Thanks so much to you two for helping me update everyone. I don't know why the hospital cafe blocks GBATemp among many other perfectly fine websites, but I'm just glad they don't block AIM.com's express thing.


Also, Vengenceonu , I wouldn't do that. She's never been a fan of Oprah


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 30, 2013)

Kinekto Lol, Oprah is like santa, she sees you when your sleeping and knows when your awake. Im pretty sure 50% of people don't actually like Oprah they just like her free shit xD. If not her then Ellen Degeneres. 

As for why the hospital blocks GBATemp its because its fun and last time i checked the hospital isnt fun.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 30, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> As for why the hospital blocks GBATemp its because its fun and last time i checked the hospital isnt fun.


Then it probably blocks 70% of the internet.

PS: I mean porn.

Edit: Kinekto, you should totally ask one of the doctors if I'm right.


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 30, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> I don't know why the hospital cafe blocks GBATemp among many other perfectly fine websites, but I'm just glad they don't block AIM.com's express thing.


 
Are you using the hospital's computers or just their Wi-Fi? If you're using a Windows laptop you could use* UltraSurf* to get around their firewall.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 30, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> Are you using the hospital's computers or just their Wi-Fi? If you're using a Windows laptop you could use* UltraSurf* to get around their firewall.


 
Great suggestion, but Kinekto may not be able to access the UltraSurf site in the first place.... if they are blocking everything else.


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 30, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Great suggestion, but Kinekto may not be able to access the UltraSurf site in the first place.... if they are blocking everything else.


 
Download to laptop at home, or put it on a flash drive after downloading :3
Most cafés I've used allow USB flash drives and don't block executables [that don't alert any installed AV, of course].


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 30, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> Great suggestion, but Kinekto may not be able to access the UltraSurf site in the first place.... if they are blocking everything else.


It's a download, but I've already tried all the proxy servers I know of (Xuphor taught me about them long ago), and all of them were blocked.
I'm pretty sure that instead of a "Block porn.orgy, block piratewebsite.pirate, block hardcoremidgets.orgy" system, they use a reverse of that. The probably are: "Allow Google.com, allow AIM.com, allow yahoo.com", and every website not listed is automatically blocked.


----------



## gameandmatch (Jul 30, 2013)

That's extremely good news! Now let us hope that her body will adjust and accept the new lungs. Also: signed the card.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Jul 30, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> It's a download, but I've already tried all the proxy servers I know of (Xuphor taught me about them long ago), and all of them were blocked.
> I'm pretty sure that instead of a "Block porn.orgy, block piratewebsite.pirate, block hardcoremidgets.orgy" system, they use a reverse of that. The probably are: "Allow Google.com, allow AIM.com, allow yahoo.com", and every website not listed is automatically blocked.


 
Yuck... I've been on the receiving end of restricted internet browsing as well, but I don't know anything, really when it comes to getting around it besides proxies and the UltraSurf service. The other thing, though, is if you manage to get a good phone signal and have internet hotspotting - then there's clearly unrestricted access.  I forget about that sometimes XD


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 30, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> I'm pretty sure that instead of a "Block porn.orgy, block piratewebsite.pirate, block hardcoremidgets.orgy" system, they use a reverse of that. The probably are: "Allow Google.com, allow AIM.com, allow yahoo.com", and every website not listed is automatically blocked.


 
Well, what kind of message pops up when you try to access a blocked site? If it gives a reason such as "blocked for XX [category]" then it should just be a simple blacklist.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 30, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> It's a download, but I've already tried all the proxy servers I know of (Xuphor taught me about them long ago), and all of them were blocked.
> I'm pretty sure that instead of a "Block porn.orgy, block piratewebsite.pirate, block hardcoremidgets.orgy" system, they use a reverse of that. The probably are: "Allow Google.com, allow AIM.com, allow yahoo.com", and every website not listed is automatically blocked.


 

google the words: (insert todays date here) + proxy. Thats what i used to do at school. Website filter blacklists are updated about weekly or monthly so if you look up one created today it wont be on the list. trust me i did this at school hundreds of times so i should know. If you want i can find one right now and send you the link (but try not to do anything important on them as they have shitty protection and may have spyware/malware.


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 30, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> google the words: (insert todays date here) + proxy. Thats what i used to do at school.


 
Most schools have a popular smart filter that reads the source code of a website first and determines whether or not it's a proxy, the ones that slipped through at my school a while back worked on the main page, then got blocked upon trying to actually access another website. An updated tunnel such as UltraSurf should work on all blacklists as long as it's run once on an unfiltered network, like at home.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 30, 2013)

I think the link for the card should be on the front page, its a really great idea.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 30, 2013)

Did you try Tor? https://www.torproject.org/
this is assuming you have usb access


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 30, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I think the link for the card should be on the front page, its a really great idea.


I agree, but...... I'm not 100% sure Xuphor would like it herself. Don't know, just seems like too much publicity on her medical condition, and she's wanting to avoid big publicity about it.
Then again, if it were to actually happen, I think (don't know, but I think) she'd like it.

Saturosias - The generic "Opera cannot load this website" message you get when there's no internet period. Hardcore block apparently, browsers literally get no signal period when trying to connect to a blocked website.
Vengenceonu - Don't bother. I'm 99% sure they use an "allow site" security system, which means that everything would be blocked that isn't explicitly on their allowed list. Literally 100% of the things I've googled were blocked when I tried to open them.
Xarsah16 - The whole area has a cell phone signal jammer in it. They don't want people getting phone calls during vital times. I would give everyone her room land-line phone number, but that's definitely something I'd have to OK with her before doing.
Joe88 -

I am unable to put what I'm trying to say to Joe in the same line because of the annoying as hell glitch on GBATemp. So I'll put it here: I have the Ghostery widget for Opera. Does the exact same thing, and is 100% unrelated to a business's internet' security. Wouldn't do literally anything.


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 30, 2013)

Kinekto If you know another language, since the filter allows Google it's possible the hospital hasn't blocked Google Translate for websites. Or you might be able to do something like "from Chinese to English" and it could display normally.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 30, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Sorry, instantly reminded me of that song, she's always been a metal fan. I was just on her PSN account buying some more Rock Band 3 songs for her and that song, ironically, was one of them.
> 
> All signs are good shell be fine so far. So good in fact that I came back home. I'll be going back up there again tomorrow when I get a call she's out of ICU or another emergency call. It'll be nice to actually get some sleep in my bed for a change.
> I have very high hopes and feelings that she'll be fine. Just got to wait until she's not in ICU anymore, and then I'll be back up there. They'll call me the minute she'll move out of ICU, night or day. Can't say I know if I'll be awake when they call, but I told them to leave a detailed message in any case if I don't answer it. They'll, as usual, also call if something else really bad happens. That being said, I'll stick around for a little longer, then I'm going to sleep for probably 15 hours
> ...


 
Tell her ShadowSoldier told her to hurry up and kick this thing's ass so she can get back on PSN and tell me more tips for Ni No Kuni lol. Seriously, she's the only one who's online at the time I am.


----------



## Zorua (Jul 30, 2013)

"I finally got the best of my medical condition." 

Anyway, I hope that all goes well in the next 48 hours~


----------



## mechadylan (Jul 30, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I think the link for the card should be on the front page, its a really great idea.


+1 for this.  Because if the shoe were on the other foot, Xuphor would gladly back this notion.  Also, welcome back.


----------



## DCG (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't know if it is a wise thing to post it on the FP... Because now it isn't that widely known, so there are no tr..l's (don't want to lure them her with the word if one were too search for it...) etc.
If it were to be on the FP you could expect at least a couple of them trying to ruin it...
And it could potentially spark the media -.-"

So, no, keep it in here imo.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 30, 2013)

First of all, why da hell didn't I get any notifications for the last few days?? I didn't even know she made it all right through the surgery 

Second of all, please have this:



I have been holding that back until the first brink of good news regarding Xuphor's health condition.

Thank god.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 30, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> Are you using the hospital's computers or just their Wi-Fi? If you're using a Windows laptop you could use* UltraSurf* to get around their firewall.


 
Gbatemp Blocks proxies since the hack i believe.
Ultrtasurf is most defiantly blocked.


----------



## soulrazor (Jul 30, 2013)

Just hope on a quick recovery and that you can live a healthy life from now on


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes!  Best news for me for the last couple of years!


----------



## DCG (Jul 30, 2013)

Since it seems to work on a white list, there is almost no way to get around it....
Google cache won't work either, because you can only use it to read stuff, not post it...


----------



## exangel (Jul 30, 2013)

DCG said:


> I don't know if it is a wise thing to post it on the FP... Because now it isn't that widely known, so there are no tr..l's (don't want to lure them her with the word if one were too search for it...) etc.
> If it were to be on the FP you could expect at least a couple of them trying to ruin it...
> And it could potentially spark the media -.-"
> 
> So, no, keep it in here imo.


Perhaps a mod could append it as a footnote in the first post of this thread rather than frontpage it?


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 30, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> +1 for this. Because if the shoe were on the other foot, Xuphor would gladly back this notion. Also, welcome back.


I think DCG is right on this one, it would be a bad idea overall really. Just way too much attention about her medical problems, and could very welly spark media coverage if some inconsiderate or "tl:dr" member just goes right to the media about it without even reading the thread.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 30, 2013)

Possibly this can just be an announcement in all boards of this forum...


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jul 30, 2013)

Was just a thought. Appended to the first post might indeed work better.


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 30, 2013)

Frankly, I'm mostly in the "leave it as it is" camp.
This thread already is working great as it is, you all convinced her to take that massive donation in the first place.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 30, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Frankly, I'm mostly in the "leave it as it is" camp.
> This thread already is working great as it is, you all convinced her to take that massive donation in the first place.


Which is a good thing. I'm glad she chose that option. It means I might get to argue with her over more inane things. Dis gon b fun.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jul 30, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Frankly, I'm mostly in the "leave it as it is" camp.
> This thread already is working great as it is, you all convinced her to take that massive donation in the first place.


 
Damn right.

And we would do it all over again.


----------



## loco365 (Jul 30, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Was just a thought. Appended to the first post might indeed work better.


 
First post sounds like a better idea. It's all up to you, but I still need a delivery email as well.


----------



## virgildraco (Jul 30, 2013)

finally, something good, Xuphor really deserves it, thanks to the donator


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 30, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> First post sounds like a better idea. It's all up to you, but I still need a delivery email as well.


Check your PM's.


----------



## DCG (Jul 31, 2013)

Hasn't the 48 hour line passed?
How is everything going?


----------



## Kinekto (Jul 31, 2013)

DCG said:


> Hasn't the 48 hour line passed?
> How is everything going?


It's been about 50 hours now since the end of her surgery, the 48 hour thing is always an estimate, as every person's situation is different. As TwinRetro said on the first post of the 18th page, it'll be from one day to one week before she leaves ICU. She'll leave ICU when the doctors are entirely sure that her body won't reject the new lungs, and are entirely sure that no other complications will arise. Until I get the call saying that's happened, I won't know. I don't even know what sort of state she'll be in when she's out if ICU, but I'd imagine she'll have to be more alert than she was the last time I saw her.

You all can be sure I'll leave a post here when she leaves ICU, and before I leave for the hospital though. The simple fact it's been this long without a single problem call from the hospital is a *VERY* good sign though.


----------



## The_Cooker (Jul 31, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> You all can be sure I'll leave a post here when she leaves ICU, and before I leave for the hospital though.


 
Sounds Good


----------



## dalc789 (Jul 31, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> The simple fact it's been this long without a single problem call from the hospital is a *VERY* good sign though.


 

Very good sign indeed.  Hopefully things stay this good over the next several days.


----------



## Zaertix (Jul 31, 2013)

So happy for her, I've kept this thread on my PC open since the transplant! So so happy for Xuphor!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 31, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Gbatemp Blocks proxies since the hack i believe.
> Ultrtasurf is most defiantly blocked.


 
Definitely.

Nothing defiant about it.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 1, 2013)

Any news?!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 1, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Any news?!


 
yea, i just saved 15% or more on car insurance by switching to geico...


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 1, 2013)

Just got a message (wasn't near my phone) from a nurse saying that she's out of ICU, and apparently is asking to see me for some reason. Heading down there now, if it's something big I'll find either Rydian or TwinRetro on Xuphor's AIM account (if either is online) to post an update for ya'll, but if it's not big news I'll post what's going on with her later tonight when I get home again. Don't forget it's a 2 hour drive to her hospital for me in the first place, so don't expect anything from me or Rydian/TwinRetro until a while later.

Frankly, I don't think it's anything major, I think she's just wanting to see someone she knows well for comfort after a rather arduous time.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 1, 2013)

I should be signed on if needed, but yeah I feel this is just her wanting comfort too.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 1, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Just got a message (wasn't near my phone) from a nurse saying that she's out of ICU, and apparently is asking to see me for some reason. Heading down there now, if it's something big I'll find either Rydian or TwinRetro on Xuphor's AIM account (if either is online) to post an update for ya'll, but if it's not big news I'll post what's going on with her later tonight when I get home again. Don't forget it's a 2 hour drive to her hospital for me in the first place, so don't expect anything from me or Rydian/TwinRetro until a while later.
> 
> Frankly, I don't think it's anything major, I think she's just wanting to see someone she knows well for comfort after a rather arduous time.


 
I doubt it's anything to worry about after just being moved out of the ICU, it's great news that she has been moved out, on the road to recovery now.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2013)

I did not order these onions


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 1, 2013)

Good to hear that she's out of the ICU. 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## pasc (Aug 1, 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## DaggerV (Aug 1, 2013)

Sounds like all system are a o.k. Good to hear.


----------



## DCG (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow, that's really quick, didn't expect her to be out of icu within a couple of days :o


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 1, 2013)

Can I just be the first to say... FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## dalc789 (Aug 1, 2013)

Fucking great to hear she's out of ICU.  This bit of news made my day


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, Kinetko must've reached to the hospital by now. Can't wait for the good news that gonna approach.


----------



## DaggerV (Aug 1, 2013)

Okay it's not just me having issues with the temp. We need a reboot.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 1, 2013)

I just caught up, I'm really really happy to hear all of this. Say hi to Xuphor for me, and tell her we're just waiting for her to come back on GBAtemp!


----------



## DCG (Aug 1, 2013)

@ Kinetko.
You could perhaps ask her if the topic title needs to be changed to something like "I got the best of my medical condition" or something among those lines ?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 2, 2013)

This is great news!


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 2, 2013)

As a community.
We've done something amazing.
Well by we I mean those directly involved (mystery donor, Twin...) 
But even the support we've shown. Its great to know how much love is circulating this place.
Hope we can welcome Xuphor back soon !


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm sure this will be a great message to all of us, one that we'll remember whenever we're about to start stupid arguments about console wars or overrated games. For years to come, all tempers will live in harmony and respect with one another.



Spoiler



AH HA HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 2, 2013)

Very nice news, the chances are getting good for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2013)

Out of the ICU is good news, I'm glad that she's out of harm's way now and I wish for the best for her. Thank you, whoever you are, Mr. or Mrs. Mystery Donor but you've done a terrific thing and you've got a huge _"plus"_ at whatever heavenly authority you believe in, and if you don't, then you have one from all of us. A _"good deed"_ is an understatement here and I know that _"money's just paper"_ at the end of the day, but sometimes you can accomplish great goal with it, and this was one such instance. Well done, mate/lass.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 2, 2013)

I just want to mention that the eCard is going to be sent on the 15th of August, so there's still plenty of time to get in your signatures before it's sent off. If you wish to sign the card, follow the link below:

http://www.groupcard.com/c/zLnwAlJl_-C

At this very moment in time, they're under scheduled maintenance, but they should be back soon if you want to get in a signature if you have yet to. We're currently at 78 signatures.


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 2, 2013)

I just got back home. She's fine and out of ICU back into her own room. She's still a little rattled in the brain though, as she didn't recognize me. Doctor's said it's not very common, but still common enough that it's not a problem. She'll likely be back to herself within a couple days he said.

Now, I'm heading off to bed, been another long day for me.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 2, 2013)

Thats so GREAT to hear!!

We should do a party when Xuphor come back XD


----------



## njaynl (Aug 2, 2013)

Awesome news !


----------



## lafleche (Aug 2, 2013)

When I read the papers I become very sad and disappointed in the world but this news really puts a big smile on my face (and even a little tear in my eye).....this is f*ing great.
The person who donated the money is a hero and the person who carried the donor-card deserves a place in his or her heaven.
Let us not forget the specialists/medical staff who made it happen...

Now it is up to Xuphor ....


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 2, 2013)

great news! I'm really happy right now
lets all give a big applause to Xuphor!!!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 2, 2013)

ERMAHGOD!
AWESOME!


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 2, 2013)

Im sorry for the strong language I am about to use. But I really think someone should say it:

*FUCK YOU SATAN! YOU FUCKING LOST! AGAIN! HA!*

Praise Xuphor's health.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 2, 2013)

AWESOME
XUPHOR+BLICE4MOD2013


----------



## Damian666 (Aug 2, 2013)

-snip-

fine, but he is still ignorent...


----------



## Sterling (Aug 2, 2013)

Damian666 said:


> *Snip


Not in this topic. Please edit your post and take that shit out.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 2, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Im sorry for the strong language I am about to use. But I really think someone should say it:
> 
> *FUCK YOU SATAN! YOU FUCKING LOST! AGAIN! HA!*
> 
> Praise Xuphor's health.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes! I'm so glad to hear that!
Just a bit more waiting now!


----------



## Damian666 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Not in this topic. Please edit your post and take that shit out.


 
fine, but its nonsense anyway.

glad to hear its going good with her though


----------



## virgildraco (Aug 2, 2013)

so she's out of danger now?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Aug 2, 2013)

Damian666 said:


> <snip>


 
Pretty sure that was a joke, even if it wasn't, your comment was just unnecessary for this thread. Please be respectful.

OT: This is really great news. I don't post much, but browse the 'temp daily and Xuphor is one of the few members imo that make the 'temp such a great place, and it really wouldn't be the same without her.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 2, 2013)

ThePowerOutage ..he already edited his posts ...I think you should do the same to remove the irrelevant quote from your post


Seems like things will only get better for Xuphor from now on ...that's awesome. Congrats to both of you girls! The strength of yours was up to the task


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm a little confused if my post caused any problems or not.

It was a joke. I thought that would be quite obvious.

I can't see how it is even possible for people to flame each other on a topic like this one.

...

Anyways, I can't wait for more good news !


----------



## GHANMI (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess the topic's title is no longer ... relevant by now, since, you know, Xuphor is the one who got the best of her medical condition. 
I admire the noble souls, the unsung heroes (God bless your souls) who devoted themselves to helping her in real life in a truly thankless way. Glad Life still offer such happy endings, and events like this still make us realize it's not the crappy place we are led sometimes to believe it is (when in despair or weakness)...

I only hope now (aside from Xuphor now fulfilling any wishes she had on her backlog, like a world trip or something) that grotesque reality tv people or the like don't get wind of this story and start covering it shamelessly, since everybody involved stated explicitly they don't want any of this bullshit (not that it would stop them  ).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 3, 2013)

See, this is one the examples of why I like this planet.

This is one of those events for which I had no idea of the outcome, and it went from one almost certainty straight to the other side.


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 3, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> This is one of those events for which I had no idea of the outcome, and it went from one almost certainty straight to the other side.


As the Time Lord you couldn't just travel to the future to find out? 

This topic makes me all warm and fuzzy inside 

As for renaming the topic, I think once Xuphor comes on and posts herself with confirmation that she's doing fine, we can decide what to do with this thread. I'm thinking more along the lines of locking this one and asking Xuphor to start a new thread "I Bitch-Slapped My Medical Condition and Told it to Get Back in the Kitchen and Make Me a Sandwich."


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 3, 2013)

Densetsu said:


> As the Time Lord you couldn't just travel to the future to find out?


 
You lose the thrill of the journey if you find out the outcome to every event rather than living through it.


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 3, 2013)

Visited her again today, she seems to be much better. "Much better" as in on her laptop, doing things that confuse the heck out of me as usual for her. She still can't watch real-life TV shows because it makes her nauseated and causes her to vomit for some reason, among other minor problems. She also can't walk still, and won't until her balance regains enough, which I don't know how long that'll take. So she's still not entirely normal, but still a LOT better. Also, she's able to spend about an hour a day on her laptop now before getting exhausted or too "blah" feeling.

She told me to tell you guys that since she has no internet and a crappy laptop, she found and old installation of "RPG Maker VX" on the laptop, and is working on "making a game about the terrors of Cystic Fibrosis", but she wanted to stress that the game she's making "will *NOT* (she told me to stress that a lot) ever once use RPG Maker's default abysmally bad combat system, and that [she's] making a new combat system for her game based on a fast-paced rhythm RPG mechanic not similar to any other game that [she's] aware of".

So despite she's stuck in the hospital, it seems like she found a good way to use her time. 

The thing is: I have no idea what she's planning to do with the game she's working on, and frankly I don't think she does either. It got me thinking about what's to come of this thread: when she's out of the hospital, maybe (as Densetsu sort of suggested) she can make a new thread, and it can be about the game she's working on. Since it'd be game related and a GBATemp member's project, maybe it could be stickied in place of this thread (this thread locked and un-stickied), and it could get what many people asked for of this thread, posted on the frontpage. That is entirely my idea, she doesn't even know I'm asking it, and I really don't think that thought ever crossed her mind.

What does everone else think of that idea? I'd love to bring her good news if everyone thinks it's a good idea.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2013)

That's great news!
Tell her I said Heya~ next time you visit her!


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 3, 2013)

Amazing, she has found the energy already to be on the laptop and fully alert, good stuff!


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 3, 2013)

eyes said:


> Amazing, she has found the energy already to be on the laptop and fully alert, good stuff!


Thanks for reminding me (Was too focused on remembering what she told me to tell you guys), she's NOT fully alert or "with it" yet. She can't watch real-life TV shows still because it makes her nauseated and causes her to vomit for some reason, among other minor problems. So she's still not entirely normal, but still a LOT better, added that info to the above post.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 3, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Thanks for reminding me (Was too focused on what she told me to tell you guys), she's NOT fully alert or "with it" yet. She can't watch real-life TV shows still because it makes her nauseated and causes her to vomit. So she's still not entirely normal, but still a LOT better.


 
I see, when you said she was on the laptop and using the RPG maker i assumed she was fully alert, i did think it was a bit soon.

Anyway, it does still sound she making a good recovery, she's a fighter that girl.


----------



## Damian666 (Aug 3, 2013)

good news everyone :3

she made it her bitch, and is making games 

damn she's tough


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 3, 2013)

eyes said:


> I see, when you said she was on the laptop and using the RPG maker i assumed she was fully alert, i did think it was a bit soon.
> 
> Anyway, it does still sound she making a good recovery, she's a fighter that girl.


 
RPG Maker (by what I saw of it) has SNES-like graphics, very easy on the eyes. She's only on her laptop maybe an hour per day she told me, with most of the rest of the time spent on sleeping or some treatment or test they do to her.

She also can't walk still, and won't until her balance regains enough, which I don't know how long that'll take.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 3, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> RPG Maker (by what I saw of it) has SNES-like graphics, very easy on the eyes. She's only on her laptop maybe an hour per day she told me, with most of the rest of the time spent on sleeping or some treatment or test they do to her.
> 
> She also can't walk still, and won't until her balance regains enough, which I don't know how long that'll take.


 
So, shes like.. cured from CF, right?


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 3, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> So, shes like.. cured from CF, right?


Answer from cff.org, as they explain it the best:


> Does a lung transplant cure CF?
> 
> No. A lung transplant will not cure CF because the defective gene that causes the disease is in all of the cells in the body, not just in the lungs. At this time, scientists are not able to “fix” genes permanently (see gene therapy). While a transplant does give a person with CF a new set of lungs, the rest of the cells in the body still have CF and may already be damaged by the disease.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 3, 2013)

Fantastic news 



ComeTurismO said:


> So, shes like.. cured from CF, right?


 
I don't think that's how it works..


----------



## Arizato (Aug 4, 2013)

Just found this thread and read through it. An emotional Roller Coaster to say the least. From reading about Xuphor's illness and the parents' reactions to mystery donor and the recovery. This thread has certainly given me back some hope for humanity!

To Kinekto: Would love for you to stay here after all this is over. You've been incredibly brave and supportive to your sister! I have great respect for you. I wish you the best of luck and happiness!

To Xuphor:  I'm happy you changed your mind! Looking forward to that game of yours. You fought your illness and won! Very well done. You've been very brave in these bleak past weeks. I wish the best for you!

To Mysterious Money Donor: You're a wonderful human being! We need more of your kind in the world. You're awesome!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 4, 2013)

Does this mean her lungs could give out again?


----------



## Naridar (Aug 4, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Does this mean her lungs could give out again?


 

Not because of CF, but sadly, transplanted lungs have a chance of failure over several years.

However, since CF is basically a defective gene that affects certain proteins and through them, causes the secreted fluid in the lungs (normally meant to equalize surface tension and catch polluting particles) much more mucous than normal, and thus lose function. It also often affects the pancreas as well, though it causes the most severe symptoms in the lungs.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 4, 2013)

I liked the idea of a new productive thread. Hope she likes the idea.. ..this game can be a fun project that the forum can get involved in.


----------



## lafleche (Aug 4, 2013)

It is like a lot of other nasty medical disorders (eg cancer): They talk in number of 'survival' years. For lungs 70% of the patients still have a good pair of working lungs after 5 years.
Kidneys are doing better (especially when the sick kidney stays behind) en skin transplants last for tens of years.

But hey... slightly more optimistic talk now.. medical science is progressing and new forms of treatment (like gene therapy, the use of stem cells, new medication) are being put in use as we speak.
Xuphor is still young and with the new pair of lungs has many many years to go.. Carpe-diem!


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 4, 2013)

Walker D said:


> ..this game can be a fun project that the forum can get involved in.


 
That's what I was thinking to, but I don't know much about games. I'll wait to see what a moderator says before presenting her the idea though, as I don't know if they'll agree to the whole "unsticky this thread and sticky her new game project thread" concept I came up with.

And hey, if her new gameplay mechanic she's coming up with is good enough, maybe she can get a kickstarter going, get the Cystic Fibrosis Foundation involved, and actually make a real game about the terrors of CF one one day, without needing to use RPG Maker or the like. If that happens, it'd all be thanks to GBATemp if the mods approve of it.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 4, 2013)

Sure. Good luck on leading your idea forward, its a good one.
I used to make some games on RpgMaker2000 (rm2k) back in the day too. It was fun.

I recommend the software GraphicsGale for drawing/remaking graphics, in case she doesn't want to use only the defaults. You can download the free version and give it to Xuphor use for her game (in case you need the full version, PM me).
Maybe I can help on her project in the future, who knows ...I'm interested in messing with games again.

You're a good sister to Xuphor  congrats for all your efforts


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 4, 2013)

... I seriously think it's about time for a change in thread name. 

Best wishes to xuphor and the family.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 4, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Answer from cff.org, as they explain it the best:


 
..Oh
WhiteMaze
I'm only 13!


----------



## broitsak (Aug 4, 2013)

Just curious, but, would Xuphor be able to add members of the temp in the game? Does she have any interests in doing so? Because that would be pretty cool :3


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 4, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Just curious, but, would Xuphor be able to add members of the temp in the game? Does she have any interests in doing so? Because that would be pretty cool :3


 
Don't have the foggiest idea. If so, maybe she could actually get voice recordings of them saying lines from the game, so it could be fully voice overed. I really have no clue what she'd think of that idea though, I really don't know pretty much anything in terms of her gaming preferences and the like.

Of course, it would also depend on what the members say. I'll call a moderator here about this idea, the same one that helped her in the first place with this thread for his/her (assuming his) opinion. 
p1ngpong
Please read my comment on the previous page: http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-medic...ot-the-best-of-me.350870/page-24#post-4728952 Up through now and tell me what you think of my idea.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 4, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> ..Oh
> WhiteMaze
> I'm only 13!


 
Fine. I will let this one slide considering your age. But next time, you're grounded!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 4, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> Fine. I will let this one slide considering your age. But next time, you're grounded!


 


~
Anyway, for the game, possibly there can be quotes that actually have people saying them from the sources. Which people use here, like:
"I beg you don't cry!"


----------



## broitsak (Aug 4, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> ~
> Anyway, for the game, possibly there can be quotes that actually have people saying them from the sources. Which people use here, like:
> "I beg you don't cry!"


Or "I cry you don't beg! ;O;"
-FrozenIndignation


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 4, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Don't have the foggiest idea. If so, maybe she could actually get voice recordings of them saying lines from the game, so it could be fully voice overed. I really have no clue what she'd think of that idea though, I really don't know pretty much anything in terms of her gaming preferences and the like.
> 
> Of course, it would also depend on what the members say. I'll call a moderator here about this idea, the same one that helped her in the first place with this thread for his/her (assuming his) opinion.
> p1ngpong
> Please read my comment on the previous page: http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-medic...ot-the-best-of-me.350870/page-24#post-4728952 Up through now and tell me what you think of my idea.


 
I think xuphor should focus on recovering from her surgery first and foremost. From what you say it sounds like she is in a state of delirium still which is understandable so tinkering with familiar things (like rpg maker) on her laptop is probably a way for her to adjust back and recover.

Making a game of even the smallest scope is a big task for anyone, nevermind someone who was on the brink of death and has had major organs transplanted days ago. When xuphor is fully recovered and at home I am sure she will know exactly what she wants to do with any projects such as this. Having a second chance at life through what basically amounts to several miracles occurring to her at the same time, once she is up and about she might just decide life is worth living and not worth wasting in front of a computer. So I would fully understand if nothing comes of this once she is back on her feet.

Until she has fully recovered discussing and planning, making threads for, etc something like this is quite honestly ridiculous. Really now, what are we even talking about here? She didn't sprain an ankle, she had a lung transplant for Gods sake, it could take her weeks or months to recover.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey, p1ngy. 

I hope that whatever I say: don't take it from heart, it doesn't mean to offend you or anything.

We all are completely aware and upset of her condition, and most certainly are happy that things are increasing to be better for her. Yes, she's in a bad condition still, but we are praying for her well being. As of now, her game she made is a good idea, and I personally, honestly think it's okay if we just discuss how it can be made or whatever. But yes, you are correct that she should focus on her health, which we all should be doing, too. But again, we are not going to organize the whole thing in a jiffy now, and we are just discussing how it can be cool on what it can be made as of. 
For now, IMO, I think its best that discussions are over, and we focus on Xuphor. There was enough, but whatever you say. 
Again, I'm really apologetic if you felt I was speaking to you in a negative attitude, but there is no intention from me that way.


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 4, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Until she has fully recovered discussing and planning, making threads for, etc something like this is quite honestly ridiculous. Really now, what are we even talking about here? She didn't sprain an ankle, she had a lung transplant for Gods sake, it could take her weeks or months to recover.


Frankly I disagree that planning is rediculous. As you mentioned, she was given a second chance at life essentially, and she's always been a gamer and a computer user. I know she'll keep at this because I know her. I still think it might be something to discuss in the case she does continue the idea.
Also, it's a good thing she's always been a computer geek, because despite the fact it may take several more weeks or months to recover, being on the computer reguarly will be something she'll probably be able to do again as soon as maybe the middle of August. As she's still recovering from her transplant, it would give her *TOOOONS* of time to work on the game, if she chooses to continue it.

Also:


> once she is up and about she might just decide life is worth living and not worth wasting in front of a computer.


I'm not a game maker or anything, but even I know that the people who make the models/programming/etc of games like Zelda, Mario, are happy in their jobs and don't feel they are they are "wasting [their lives] in front of a computer". It's obvious you care about my sister too, but she's wanted to be in the game making business since she was in Kindergarten, and she'd never consider all the time she's spent working on those 3D models she does as wasted time. The only thing not computer related she might do more often after she gets back to her house is Jet-ski (or whatever the non-brand name is for that), as she really enjoys it and hasn't been able to for the past couple or so years.

I'm not trying to give you attitude or anything like that, but I really think you just don't understand how much she truly loves and spares her time for gaming, be it 3d models, playing games, or finding ways to earn money to improve her computer.

ComeTurismO is right on this one. She's on the road to recovery, but it'll take a long time with nothing we can realistically do in the meantime, as we are not the doctors, nurses, etc. She'll be on her computer a lot of that time during her recovery, and knowing her, she'll be working on that game she said.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey the buck doesn't stop with me, you are all free to discuss and plan whatever you want. It just seems to me that you are all jumping the gun with this at this stage considering you are saying xuph is still so ill she can barely even watch TV without throwing up all over the place.


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 4, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Hey the buck doesn't stop with me, you are all free to discuss and plan whatever you want. It just seems to me that you are all jumping the gun with this at this stage considering you are saying xuph is still so ill she can barely even watch TV without throwing up all over the place.


Well, I'm trying to think of her future, the bright side of things. If all I did was focus on the negative sides of things (like that), then I would be in extreme depression right now, as would she. Even the doctors and the like told us to focus on the positives and think of future plans. They said it was to think of the outcome of all this, but I'm pretty sure it was more related to keeping our sanity after all this.

Also, sending you a PM. It's not related at all to the game making thing, it's just something I think you should know.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 4, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> I think xuphor should focus on recovering from her surgery first and foremost. From what you say it sounds like she is in a state of delirium still which is understandable so tinkering with familiar things (like rpg maker) on her laptop is probably a way for her to adjust back and recover.
> 
> Making a game of even the smallest scope is a big task for anyone, nevermind someone who was on the brink of death and has had major organs transplanted days ago. So I would fully understand if nothing comes of this once she is back on her feet.
> 
> Until she has fully recovered discussing and planning, making threads for, etc something like this is quite honestly ridiculous. Really now, what are we even talking about here? She didn't sprain an ankle, she had a lung transplant for Gods sake, it could take her weeks or months to recover.


 
Obviouslly focusing on recovery needs to be her 1st priority (and it already is.. as Kinekto said, the time per day that she uses messing with RpgMaker is minimum.

Yesterday when she got out of ICU, you could say she was on a "state of delirium".. ..wanting to do a game may still be a extent of that state? meh ...maybe ..but I really don't care on speculating about that (don't think it matters).

Discussing about this game is totally irrelevant by now? ...I don't think so. It's a subject to talk about as any other else.. ..if Xulphor continue to support it the days after, good ...if not, good.

Making a thread for this at this point in time is ridiculous? ...I wouldn't use those words, but I also think it's not the time. When Xuphor gets on her feet, she could give her final thumbs up about this project, and then having/making a new thread.

But planning things now about the possible new thread, like asking to mods about the possibility of "unsticky this thread and sticky her new game project thread" and other stuffs ...seems legit to me..

Edit: yup.. P1ng pointed something on that line in his last post..


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> xuph is still so ill she can barely even watch TV without throwing up all over the place.


 
Well to be fair, with the current state of the shows on TV, most people have a hard time holding back their lunch when watching it.

All jokes aside, I am glad to hear she doing better, I mean one can't expect her to be fully recovered in a few days, but better is always, well better. 
Although recovery is a slow process, it's going to be all worth it once she's fully recovered and back up on her feet!


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 4, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Well to be fair, with the current state of the shows on TV, most people have a hard time holding back their lunch when watching it.


 
She probably saw the Jobs commercial...I lost a couple organs and most fluids in my body when that popped on.


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 4, 2013)

You know, her entire bed is on wheels, as are most beds in hospitals. I'm heading down there now, and I'll ask the nurses what they think about the possibility of wheeling her to an area with internet besides the cafe. If they think she's ok to do that, and if she actually wants to go herself (of course), then maybe with the nurses and me wheeling her bed she can find an internet spot in the hospital that doesn't block GBATemp.

Heading down there now, I'll see what they say. If they and her both want and agree to, she might be posting later today herself. It all depends on the nurse's permission and if she actually wants to.
If she ends up not wanting to or the nurses say no, I'll update ya'll later tonight, as usual.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 4, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> You know, her entire bed is on wheels, as are most beds in hospitals. I'm heading down there now, and I'll ask the nurses what they think about the possibility of wheeling her to an area with internet besides the cafe. If they think she's ok to do that, and if she actually wants to go herself (of course), then maybe with the nurses and me wheeling her bed she can find an internet spot in the hospital that doesn't block GBATemp.
> 
> Heading down there now, I'll see what they say. If they and her both want and agree to, she might be posting later today herself. It all depends on the nurse's permission and if she actually wants to.
> If she ends up not wanting to or the nurses say no, I'll update ya'll later tonight, as usual.


 
Awesome.

Lets hope the nurse is feeling generous today


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 4, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> You know, her entire bed is on wheels, as are most beds in hospitals. I'm heading down there now, and I'll ask the nurses what they think about the possibility of wheeling her to an area with internet besides the cafe. If they think she's ok to do that, and if she actually wants to go herself (of course), then maybe with the nurses and me wheeling her bed she can find an internet spot in the hospital that doesn't block GBATemp.
> 
> Heading down there now, I'll see what they say. If they and her both want and agree to, she might be posting later today herself. It all depends on the nurse's permission and if she actually wants to.
> If she ends up not wanting to or the nurses say no, I'll update ya'll later tonight, as usual.


 
could you use a smartphone and tether her computer so she can view the temp?
or ask Costello for a proxy that's not blocked


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 4, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> Hey the buck doesn't stop with me, you are all free to discuss and plan whatever you want. It just seems to me that you are all jumping the gun with this at this stage considering you are saying xuph is still so ill she can barely even watch TV without throwing up all over the place.


When life gives you lemons, go sell them and buy a Mountain Dew.

Just made that up, but the wisdom within is free.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 4, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> When life gives you lemons, go sell them and buy a Mountain Dew.
> 
> Just made that up, but the wisdom within is free.


When life gives you lemons, kick life in the ass and force it to make lemonade out of them for you.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> When life gives you lemons, kick life in the ass and force it to make lemonade out of them for you.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 5, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> could you use a smartphone and tether her computer so she can view the temp?
> or ask Costello for a proxy that's not blocked


Even if she could, it would likely still be in a deadzone. Magnetic equipment has a tendency to fuck up wireless signals.


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 5, 2013)

No cell phone signal anywhere in the hospital, unfortunatly. They rely on landlines entirely, as well as their strange several-hundred walky-talkie thing for fast communications. Ontop of that, I don't even have a smartphone, so that idea is out on two levels.

The nurses said they have no problems with my idea of getting her to internet, or helping me do it. The problem is that my sister didn't want to do it. So yea, she's definitly not herself. She was working on that game more though, and I asked if she was going to put in any friends from GBATemp. She said, word for word: "That's going to be all of the characters, since they are the ones who talked me into taking the donation from the celebrity guy who is from GBATemp too."

So.... sounds to me like three interesting things:
1) - She definitly still has a "screws loose" in her thinking, as she did not want to try to find internet.
2) - She thinks GBATemp is the only reason she's alive anymore. Frankly, I think she's right on that one.
3) - She's possibly making the game not only to show about CF, but also to maybe sort-of thank all of you for support, and changing her mind on the donation.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 5, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> No cell phone signal anywhere in the hospital, unfortunatly. They rely on landlines entirely, as well as their strange several-hundred walky-talkie thing for fast communications. Ontop of that, I don't even have a smartphone, so that idea is out on two levels.


That sucks were is this hospital, out in the middle of nowhere? maybe they are using some sort of jammer.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 5, 2013)

I say we let her take her time to return and not rush her to come back. For all we know, she might still be thinking through a dense fog, and not only that, she probably has 5441654164498778698 notifications awaiting her, including but not limited to quotes, mentions and PMs.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 5, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> [regarding Xuphor not being herself still]


 

Honestly, I can't say that surprises me.  Pardon me if I step out of line or am inaccurate in anything I say, but she's been through what I would assume to be some traumatic years dealing with the CF getting progressively worse and her practically being on her death bed as far as she could see, and she's been through a traumatic surgery as well. Double lung replacement is no joke; you kinda need them, and both.

The fact that she survived the surgery and coming up on a week later is still awake, coherent, and of (reasonably) sound mind, is, for lack of a better term, fucking fantastic. The fact that she was about to die and is suddenly on the mend is still stressful could put her in a state of mental shock for a little while as she tries to comprehend the second chance she's been given and what that actually means.

Also, keep in mind the fact that she was so opposed to accepting donations just to make this possible, but a generous benefactor made it possible for her despite her initial feelings of not wanting to be seen as a celebrity of sorts.  I almost wonder if she doesn't want internet access right now so she's not tempted to go on here, for the sole fact that she wants the whole situation to cool down a little before she rejoins the discussion. If you look at the last 25 pages of this thread, I'd say that in a way, she is a celebrity, because she was faced with a terminal illness and was indeed given that second chance.  If it was anyone, whether they posted that they were dying and were going in for surgery to possibly fix it, whether it was of their own money or someone elses, their survival would most certainly put them in a spotlight; it's an amazing thing. If she's looking for the thread/website to cool down a tiny bit about her before she comes back, by giving us all some time, _I honestly can't say I blame her_. She's going to be hounded with question after question, "get well" after "get well" to an overwhelming extent, and the longer she waits, the more manageable it will be, simple as that, and again, I really can't blame her.

Again, that's just one aspect, and both things I said could very well be two out of many contributing factors. If her acting weird goes on for weeks into months, then that might be cause for concern, but we're not at "weeks" yet.  I think she just needs some "Xuphor time".

But hey.  She's your sister.  She's a part of this family we have at this website.  Despite what she thought, despite what the doctors said, when everything looked like it could do nothing but get worse, she fucking beat the odds. She came out on top.  As far as we can tell so far, she's getting better.  She's okay. That's pretty fucking cool, and it's something that everyone should be -and is- happy about. She's alive, and given the circumstances, she's well. For now, that's all that matters.


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 5, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Long reply


Um.... thank you very much for your well thought out and stated views, but she told me she didn't want to get on the internet because the motion the bed would do being wheeled all around the hospital would very likely cause her to throw up numerous times. Once she isn't so prone to motion sickness, she said she'll want to do it, but that could be (and highly likely will be) well over a week or two still. I still think it's somewhat strange for her though, to not even try to. I truly don't think it's in any way related to not wanted to be hounded by people concerned for her here.

But hey, you could be right for all any of us know. We'll just need to wait and see about it.

Anyway, I'm heading off to bed. I'll visit her again tomorrow and let ya'll know how she's doing, as usual.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a lot of questions which never got addressed either by other users or by yourself, so I'll ask them myself.

You talked about her wanting to create a game right after her return to her room and wanting to pinned the game thread (a little too premature project if you ask me).
You didn't told us about her current medical state, or what she's going through after the surgery, except she's nauseated when watching TV.
I feel like we don't know a lot about what she's gone and what she's going through, that's why I'm asking these questions. Please see them as a way for us to understand her position and her current state a little more.

Did she get an adult lung or a child's lung? (she can receive only part of the lobes, and it can be from living people, not necessarily from a dead one)
How did she felt when she wake up and could breath like she never did?
how's her pulmonary function tests? each day results are stable?
Do you know what she's doing when she's not in front of her computer? (as you told she's only using it one hour a day)
Is she still connected to tubes, perfused, etc.? can she walk alone? for how long?
which medications and treatments she's having (exercises, psychiatry, etc.)?
Is she in a single room?
Can you touch, kiss, hug her, do you wear something when you go in her room?
Can you bring her food?


How is she accepting that new organ? (I mean psychologically, not talking about reject here)


Isn't that too soon to move her bed all around the hospital? I don't understand how nurses could accept to move her to a non-sterile place this soon after exiting ICU (let alone use her old/used/dusty computer full of germs).


When she will go back home, she will be alone or a nurse/helper will come to help her everyday? (or maybe you? you don't have a job and live in her town? For how long can you take care of her?)
Do you have to do something to her house to prepare her return? any specific material or equipment she will need?


She knows that she can't do Jet-ski when she will be back, right?


I'm also curious about one point: Did she met the "mysterious" celebrity in person? (isn't there another word than "mysterious"? it looks suspicious using that one).
How was the transaction done? he/she/they sent you the required money to the bank, contacted your medical insurance, or the hospital themselves by phone only and they accepted it right away without proof?
Or did he/she/they moved to hospital in person to do the papers and let the hospital accept to put her on donor list and do the surgery?
Did he/she/they went to hospital after the surgery to see how she's doing? Or a phone call at least? something to take news from her directly and not wait on GBAtemp to get informations about her state.



Do your mother and father know she had a successful lung transplant? (edit: What about other family members? she has aunt/cousin, right?)
Are they still not wanting to see her or know how she's doing?


Thanks in advance for reading/answering these questions.
I wish her to be fine and take the time she needs to recover.


----------



## DCG (Aug 5, 2013)

Cyan

About the benefactor.
I suppose this person wouldn't have used one of your methods 
As they are somewhat easy to trace or have someone let it slip from their lips.

I would personally use a lawyer as a middle man, because they can never tell anyone who it is


----------



## Cyan (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought she knew who he was, he contacted her directly to her AIM account, he probably told his name to her.
I didn't think it was secretive for her, that's why I thought he would at least be allowed to visit her.

or maybe he want to be anonymous to the hospital too.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 5, 2013)

Her condition is quite similar to an extended version of what I have after seizures.  At first I don't know what's going on, then when I do, I have trouble speaking.  I get super tired and usually sleep for several hours.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> She still can't watch real-life TV shows because it makes her nauseated and causes her to vomit for some reason


 
That's probably nothing to do with her condition; the shows are really that awful.


----------



## Kinekto (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok, I'm sorry everyone, I flat out lied to all of you about her wanting to make a game thing, and even seeing her yesterday.

The truth of the matter is, I do not like my sister very much at all, and I made up the entire game thing to make her seem less reputable, ala that Kaylin Martin member I saw threads of, but it backfired. Costello sent me, Xuphor, and some other staff members a threatening PM. The last thing I said about her that was the truth was visiting her on Saturday. However; unlike what I said, she couldn't even talk to me still due to the fact she's still heavily in recovery. The doctors told me she'd definitly recover, but it would take some time. After hearing that, I left. She's not watching TV, she's not on her laptop, etc. Cyan - I don't know the answer to most of those, I never asked, and I don't really care truthfully. I do not intend to return down to the hospital at all until she either dies or needs a ride home. The day after she gets back though, I'm heading back to my house. The only reason I agreed to any of this is because she is paying me $25 a day to house sit for her, which is more than my job pays, and updating this and some other website were part of the deal.

Also, I have no idea if the hospital cafe's internet blocks GBATemp or not, in truth I never tried. I can tell you it's horrendously slow though, took it 4 minutes to load google, and it was much easier just to get on Xuphor's AIM to get Rydian or the like to update you all for me.

So, I'm off this website for good after this post. You all can just wait for Xuphor herself to get to a point she can get on the cafe's internet to tell you everything else. Lots of luck on the long wait you all have. Costello will also have to wait more than the 24 hours he demanded for "proof" in a PM. Really crass and dick move there by the way, even by my line of thinking.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Damian666 (Aug 5, 2013)

wtf? O.o


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 5, 2013)

Lost for words.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Joe88 said:


>


----------



## virgildraco (Aug 5, 2013)

you made a lot of effort for someone who doesn't care that much, updating her friends, going to the hospital regularily, all of that just for the 25 bucks? theres more isn't there


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Ok, I'm sorry everyone, I flat out lied to all of you about her wanting to make a game thing, and even seeing her yesterday.
> 
> The truth of the matter is, I do not like my sister very much at all, and I made up the entire game thing to make her seem less reputable, ala that Kaylin Martin member I saw threads of, but it backfired. The last thing I said about her that was the truth was visiting her on Saturday. However; unlike what I said, she couldn't even talk to me still due to the fact she's still heavily in recovery. The doctors told me she'd definitly recover, but it would take some time. After hearing that, I left. She's not watching TV, she's not on her laptop, etc. Cyan - I don't know the answer to most of those, I never asked, and I don't really care truthfully. I do not intend to return down to the hospital at all until she either dies or needs a ride home. The day after she gets back though, I'm heading back to my house. The only reason I agreed to any of this is because she is paying me $25 a day to house sit for her, which is more than my job pays.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, I am not sure if this is true or some sick joke, but what the actual fuck?
She is your sister, you should be more concerned about her and her well being, no matter what problems you two have had in the past. I am not going to pry into any family history because this is neither the time nor place for it, but I am going to flat out say, what's going on supersedes those any past events. 
You've done a great job at least keeping us up to date (for the most part), but this is just wrong of you to do. Everyone here is extremely worried about her and you gave them false hope to a speedy recovery. 
I really you're not serious though, because we've actually really enjoyed you being here.
Still thanks for the previous work you've done for us. At least we still know she's recovering.


----------



## Issac (Aug 5, 2013)

What the......?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2013)

Urmmmmm....well okay then. 
I think we're all thoroughly WTF'd at the moment. 
But I don't think we're going to get further communications from kinekto.
So instead of letting this thread run on, how about we just end it here.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 5, 2013)

Kinekto said:


> Ok, I'm sorry everyone, I flat out lied to all of you about her wanting to make a game thing, and even seeing her yesterday.
> 
> The truth of the matter is, I do not like my sister very much at all, and I made up the entire game thing to make her seem less reputable, ala that Kaylin Martin member I saw threads of, but it backfired. Costello sent me, Xuphor, and some other staff members a threatening PM. The last thing I said about her that was the truth was visiting her on Saturday. However; unlike what I said, she couldn't even talk to me still due to the fact she's still heavily in recovery. The doctors told me she'd definitly recover, but it would take some time. After hearing that, I left. She's not watching TV, she's not on her laptop, etc. Cyan - I don't know the answer to most of those, I never asked, and I don't really care truthfully. I do not intend to return down to the hospital at all until she either dies or needs a ride home. The day after she gets back though, I'm heading back to my house. The only reason I agreed to any of this is because she is paying me $25 a day to house sit for her, which is more than my job pays, and updating this and some other website were part of the deal.
> 
> ...


 
I beg you don't cry! ;O;


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 6, 2013)

What in Rassilon happened here?

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Another World (Aug 8, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/xuphor-mostly-lies-some-truth.352535/



> Truths:
> 1 - I am not female, i just truly wish I was one. In truth, I am a very homosexual male, with a heavy fixation on furries.
> 
> 2 - I really do have Cystic Fibrosis, and am currently in the hospital for it. (See Lies number 1 for why) (And staff member feel free to check my IP for verification, UT Southwestern Hospital.
> ...



-another world


----------

